# Updated: DIRECTV HD Swaps --- FREE MPEG4 HD equipment!



## Stuart Sweet

*Update:* There were some accounts that were incorrectly labeled as unable to upgrade. I've been told that has been fixed. If you had problems you didn't expect on Wednesday or Thursday, please try again.

If you haven't swapped out your HR10 receiver, there may never be a better time.

You may be receiving a call today or tomorrow about a GREAT DEAL for owners of older HD receiver.

Whether or not you get the call, you can take advantage if you qualify as an owner of an MPEG2-only HD receiver, if that receiver is still active, and you have not swapped out those receivers for MPEG4-capable ones.

You can get an HR20 or HR21 receiver ... FREE. NO COMMITMENT. The receivers will be leased (even if you own the receiver now). You will receive replacement HD receivers and a KaKu dish.

Just call 1-888-763-7772 and mention "FREE HD SWAP" to the agent.

-----

Listen folks, here's the deal. The way I hear it, this is the last time you're going to get the chance to get a deal as a TiVo user. DIRECTV is full-steam-ahead in moving all its sports packages to MPEG4, and the remaining MPEG2 HD channels aren't far behind. It won't be long before your TiVo will not be able to get any HD channels over satellite. That's something to consider.

Please let us know how this works out for you... it seems like a great deal!


----------



## Tom Robertson

I believe this also applies to all H10 HD non-DVR receivers too. Get them whilst you can! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Tom, I believe you're right, and H10 swappers would of course get an H20, H21 or H23 receiver.


----------



## DarinC

Yup, I just got two HR21s from this. Have had my HR10-250 since they first came out. Though honestly, I feel they "owed" them to us. Those of us who bought the HD Tivos when they came out paid $800-$1000 for them. Now they are getting ready to move all the HD to a format they didn't have the foresight to include in the HR10. But they are making good on it now, so I guess it all works out.


----------



## bonscott87

How about a old Hughes E-86? Can I get that swapped for an H21/23?
Small upgrade fee to go to an HR?

Of course I'd have to reactivate it first.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Scott, you could try, but no guarantees.


----------



## harley3k

What if I'm not currently a DirecTV customer, but have several HR10-250s, and am considering coming back? Can I get an HR21 without the cash upfront?

-h


----------



## tcusta00

harley3k said:


> What if I'm not currently a DirecTV customer, but have several HR10-250s, and am considering coming back? Can I get an HR21 without the cash upfront?
> 
> -h


Only way to know for sure would be to ask them.


----------



## Tom Robertson

harley3k said:


> What if I'm not currently a DirecTV customer, but have several HR10-250s, and am considering coming back? Can I get an HR21 without the cash upfront?
> 
> -h


I suspect the units need to have been active before the program started. Then again, you can always try. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Hilbe

I just got denied. Tried to charge me $199. I mentioned the Free HD Swap and they said it wasn't available on my account. I have an HR10-250 active on my account as well...


----------



## Tom Robertson

Hilbe said:


> I just got denied. Tried to charge me $199. I mentioned the Free HD Swap and they said it wasn't available on my account. I have an HR10-250 active on my account as well...


Have you already upgraded that HR10-250? Very early in the HR20, they were swapping but not making it quite as clear.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Hilbe

Tom Robertson said:


> Have you already upgraded that HR10-250? Very early in the HR20, they were swapping but not making it quite as clear.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I upgraded my R10 Tivo to an HR20 when they first came out and took that off my account. Thats the only upgrade I'm aware of....


----------



## drx792

i got denied as well, and my remaining HR10 was not considered a swap (unless they decided to make it one) i swapped one and pay out right for the second HR20.
oh well...

i did get a $100 credit offer, but well i payed $50 for my last swap.
Im probably being to cheap :lol:


----------



## DarinC

Hilbe said:


> I upgraded my R10 Tivo to an HR20 ...


That may be part of the problem. You already have the ability to get MPEG4 channels, so they may not care as much about giving you MORE ability to receive them. When MPEG2 HD goes dark, every current HD customer who doesn't have the ability to receive MPEG4 is a potential lost customer, or potential lost HD subscriber. And it's a HUGE bad PR issue to have customers who bought expensive equipment to receive their signal, then stop providing the signal that equipment needs. Those who already have MPEG4 equipment are likely to be "less squeaky" once MPEG2 HD is shut down.

In my case, I had called them some time last year to get upgraded to MPEG4 receivers. I already knew that many people were getting free upgrades, and when they wouldn't give me the same thing (despite the fact that I've been a $100+/month subscriber for over 10 years with perfect payment history and have asked for very few freebies over that time), I didn't take the offer. After paying $800 for a receiver that was so quickly being obsolesced, I had NO desire to pay another $300 for a receiver that I wouldn't even own. The key here is, when they called a few weeks ago with this swap offer, THEY KNEW that I had turned down the offer they made last year. They mentioned it when they called. They are probably less interested in free upgrades to those who have a better chance of paying for it themselves, and/or already have a way to get MPEG4.


----------



## cforrest

Tom Robertson said:


> Have you already upgraded that HR10-250? Very early in the HR20, they were swapping but not making it quite as clear.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I haven't called yet for my parent's account BUT I paid an outside contractor to install the AT-9 dish and I purchased all the HR20/HR21s they have at Best Buy. I will call later and see what happens. They have 3 HR10s left on the account, I never did a swap/upgrade with D* on my parent's account either, so I am curious to see what will happen. Will update later tonight with the results.


----------



## RAD

Maybe this needs to come off the front page until all the details are know on this program so folks don't get too excited and then have their bubble burst by being told nope?


----------



## hoopsrgreat

Looks like it is tied into what piece of equipment you have. I have the h20 and they wouldnt do it based upon that. I tried using the SD tivo I am using in conjuntion with the h20 and that wa s ano go also.

They are only doing this to get rid of the mpg2 equipment that is HD.... at least that is what it appears to me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That's right, the goal is to help people keep HD service when MPEG2HD goes away.


----------



## profmrw

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's right, the goal is to help people keep HD service when MPEG2HD goes away.


I called this afternoon with this code - got a similar response to everyone here saying that I wasn't eligible for the upgrade. I am thinking this is solely for D* customers that don't have a MPEG-4 Receiver in their house.


----------



## daniellee

I was turned down also - the CSR said "you already got your free HD swap last year". While I did get a free swap last year, it was for a failing HR10 - one of two I had at the time. This was an attempt to swap the other one - the last remaining HR10 on my account. This HR10 was activated on 9-24-05 and has never been deactivated or part of any swap. It is also the last remaining non-mpeg4 HD receiver on my account.

So apparently any previous free mpeg2 to mpeg4 swap you've gotten in the past disqualifies you from this program.


----------



## leww37334

Be careful with this, I swapped an H10 receiver and got an H21, and of course lost my HD OTA tuner capability. This may not be a problem if your TV has an ATSC tuner, but be aware that it can happen.


----------



## mike_augie

have a old phillips dvr that I tired to swap out the best that they would do was 99.00 .....I also have 3 hr-20 already...one was swapped out last year for a hr10-250


----------



## Drew2k

Based on some early posts in this thread, I have some questions ...

Question 1: Is it truly a "swap", in that DIRECTV will take require that the owned HR10-250 be returned to them for the customer to activate the HR2x DVR?

Question 2: Is there a shipping and handling fee or a processing fee for those who get the deal?

Question 3: Is this deal only for those who have nothing but MPEG2 HR10 equipment on their account, in other words, if they have both HR10 and HR20 already, are they ineligible because they already have at least one MPEG4 receiver?

Question 4: For someone who still has an active HR10 and who had a defective HR10 replaced with an HR2x DVR under the protection plan within the last year, is the customer still eligible for the free MPEG4 HD DVR to replace the active HR10?


----------



## RobertE

Drew2k said:


> Based on some early posts in this thread, I have some questions ...
> 
> Question 1: Is it truly a "swap", in that DIRECTV will take require that the owned HR10-250 be returned to them for the customer to activate the HR2x DVR?


DirecTv has for a while now insisted that all Swapped/Replaced receivers be sent back to either be refurbed or scrapped. It's now even on the current work orders. Granted, some installers/HSPs arn't following the rules. DirecTv doesn't look to kindly on not following the rules. Just ask Premier. :eek2:


----------



## ohills

I just got off the phone. I was denied because I did not own the HR10. At first she could not find the offer and as I read the post from Stuart to her she said that I had to own it. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## blommy

I called the number and am now setup to have a HR20 installed in a couple weeks to replace my HR10. It didn't cost anything but she said the commitment was reset. I already have a HR20 that was installed in late '06 (it replaced a SD Tivo unit).


----------



## FriscoJohnny

My HR10 died recently (would not boot). I called D*. CSR said they would send to me an HR2x for $19.95 S+H+tax with no commitment. Got the box activated. My online account now has a services line item that says "no annual commitment." So far, no surprises. They specifically said that the HR10 did not need to be returned.


----------



## smiddy

This is so cool! I got mine for free last August during the channel package change over...now everyone can it, very kewl!


----------



## mikefeuer

I have a 10-250 in the closest that I own. If it has to be active, perhaps I can swap it out with a D11 to be eligible. But I already received an HR20 as a replacement way back at no cost. I suppose I would not be eligible no matter how I tried.


----------



## aldiesel

I called and after 5 transfers I was able to get the HD DVR for the cost of shipping. The fifth person I spoke with tried 4 different offers and they kept coming up that I was not eligible. She tried a fifth one and I was. I do not know what she did as she was having a hard time explaining it to me but I checked my on-line account under pending orders and it is there stating "free".


----------



## STEVEN-H

I called this morning and after 20 Min. on hold was told they could send out a service person and install a new dish and install a HR20 or 21 for $199.00 plus shipping and would credit my account for $199.00. I told her I did not need the dish or installation and she said she could make a note about that. I thanked her and said no thanks.


----------



## DarinC

Drew2k said:


> Based on some early posts in this thread, I have some questions ...
> 
> Question 1: Is it truly a "swap", in that DIRECTV will take require that the owned HR10-250 be returned to them for the customer to activate the HR2x DVR?


It is supposed to be a swap. When the installer came out, he had two receivers on the list he wanted to take back with him (I ordered two HR21s). But I told him I wanted to keep one of them because I had shows still on it (the real reasons were: it was an $800 receiver that *I* bought, it has an upgraded hard drive in it, and it allows me to retain ATSC tuners). He didn't have a problem with that, just said he had a form I had to sign (which I did). In fact, he said I could keep both of them, but I let him take one of my SD tivos because the HD had failed anyway, and it just wasn't worth messing with (though I should have kept it too and ebay'd it... bought that one outright too).



> Question 2: Is there a shipping and handling fee or a processing fee for those who get the deal?


Yes, $19.99. But they did an install with a new dish as well, so I didn't have a problem with that.

The other questions I can't answer. But I would guess that it's intended for HD customers who have no MPEG4 capable receivers.

Also, for those that may be curious, when they called me, their offer was to swap my ONLY HD receiver (the HR10-250) with a HR21. But I told him I had added a second HD display in my home (true), and now need two HD receivers. He offered a swap for the 1st, and $99 for the second. I told him I could get two receivers for free from Comcast (who in my area has a pretty decent HD lineup, and I already have cable hooked up to the 2nd display in the kitchen. But only basic, so only locals in HD currently). So he then said he could give me the 2nd receiver for $99, but I could get a $99 rebate, making my met cost for the entire swap-out $19.99. I asked how the rebate worked, but he said he didn't know the details, but gave me a 1-800 DirecTV number that I could call to find out. I set up the appt., then later in the week called to ask about the rebate. The rep said that all I had to do was go online after the install, and I could fill out the rebate there. He also said they could do it over the phone. But it couldn't be done until after the install. After the install, I went online, and no surprise... it said I wasn't eligible for any rebates. I had to call in, and after a 52 minute phone call, got the $99 credited back. So in the end, I'm satisfied. Now I just need to get an AM21, and have them enable MRV, then I could shut down the HD Tivo (I'm accustomed to having access to four tuners in my main room, don't want to go backwards).



FriscoJohnny said:


> CSR said they would send to me an HR2x for $19.95 S+H+tax with no commitment. Got the box activated. My online account now has a services line item that says "no annual commitment."


I could swear that the initial offer said that it came with a 2 year commitment, but I also have the "no annual commitment" line on my account.


----------



## dd5087

Not sure what an H10 receiver is? I have a Samsung SIR-TS360 HD receiver, is this an H10?


----------



## MX727

Just got off of the phone. The CSR , Dan, told me that since I already have HD (2 owned - HR10-250s) I don't qualify for the free swap and it would cost $398 for the swap.

When I told him that I couldn't receive Sunday Ticket in HD this year, he stammered and said "sure you can, you have HD equipment." As I tried to explain MPEG4, I could actually hear the crackle as his eyes glazed over. I told him no thanks. My commitment is up Sept. 11th.

I can't really bag on D* though, as just about every technical support represenatative, be it computer equipment, cell phones, consumer electronics or D*, doesn't seem to know s* from Shinola.


----------



## Altcool

no The H10 is a Directv brand receiver







and the SIR-TS360 is a Samsung brand receiver as you stated. two different receivers that use mepg 2 HD


----------



## Tyrate

I have HD-10 sitting in storage could I trade that in?


----------



## Rob-NovA

Drew2k said:


> Based on some early posts in this thread, I have some questions ...
> 
> Question 1: Is it truly a "swap", in that DIRECTV will take require that the owned HR10-250 be returned to them for the customer to activate the HR2x DVR?
> 
> Question 2: Is there a shipping and handling fee or a processing fee for those who get the deal?
> 
> Question 3: Is this deal only for those who have nothing but MPEG2 HR10 equipment on their account, in other words, if they have both HR10 and HR20 already, are they ineligible because they already have at least one MPEG4 receiver?
> 
> Question 4: For someone who still has an active HR10 and who had a defective HR10 replaced with an HR2x DVR under the protection plan within the last year, is the customer still eligible for the free MPEG4 HD DVR to replace the active HR10?


Drew:

I just had the installer stop by and "swap" my HR10-250 for an HR21-100.

1. He did not take the HR10 with him (I mentioned that I owned the device) but he did deactivate it with D*.
2. There were no fees associated with this service call and no commitment changes or additions.
3. I already have an HR21-700 but I got the call recently and took the offer. I have been a D* customer since 1996 if that makes a difference.
4. No idea. I may be one of the lucky few that did not have any real troubles with the HR10-250 (well, I did do the Weaknees HDMI card swapout, but that was an easy fix, IMHO, and didn't cause me too much heartburn.)


----------



## Kentstater

I called and boom I had a install time set up. She told me there was a two year lease agreement, but it wouldn't much matter because I had extended my agreement for the $50-$50 promotion a few months ago.

So I get a free HR21 to replace the 10-250 for the bedroom.

I might mention I got my HR20 free in late 06 and thought it was in exchange for the 10-250 but I thought I would try anyway. The CSR said that since the 250 was still active they assumed I traded out my old R-10.


----------



## psychobabbler

I just made the swap, though I didn't get it free. They showed me as having swapped my HR10-250 a year ago December, so their system wouldn't allow the free swap. Oh well, I still got a new receiver to play with for much less than I could buy it in the store ($99 + S/H). No install necessary, so they're just shipping it.
In other words, to answer some of the questions, if you have a recent swap, you probably won't be able to get the free swap, but I was able to get a discount. Not too bad. And she guaranteed me an HR20-700, as I don't have locals in SD or HD where I live.
As a side note, I had to talk to two CSRs, and they were both very helpful and nice. Good on you Directv.


----------



## celticpride

last year they swapped out my 3 hd tivos for 3 hr20-100s then when 1 went bad they exchanged it for a hr21 700 but extended my commitment another 2 years! the hr 21 700 to this day continues to have blackouts audio problems and ocasional missed recordings. I already sent back another hr20-100 and now im thinking of sending back the hr 20 700 and reactivating my hd tivo 10-250 even if it means i wont get no more hd channeks, I just want a reliable dvr that will record what i want to watch and not give me black screen recordings!


----------



## MikeW

I had to call three times to get this to work. Each time I called, I was told I was eligible but there were some problems with the computers. The first call lasted 40 minutes, the second call got interrupted by the fact my dog bit my son and I had to go to the hospital (at least I have my priorities straight). When I called this morning, the CSR played around for about 10 minutes then transferred me to a different dept.

Call 1: 40 min
Call 2: 20 min
Call 3: 20 min

Scheduled for install in a week.

As a side note...
I had one HR10-250 replaced for free back in October.

The HR10-250 that is being swapped is one that I purchased from Earl last summer and activated on my account last month.


----------



## RS4

Well, they're a day late and a dollar short for me. I asked 3 times to try the HR2X at home for 15 or 30 days, but no go - so after 14 years, I left in Feb. I got a Tivo HD and went with Comcast. I can't believe how much I enjoy the Tivo HD, so I know I have no plans to go back to D*. It was amazing to use all of the features that D* wouldn't let us have.

I agree with an earlier poster who mentioned that D* should have taken care of us some time ago. That was just total nonsense - especially for long-time customers who have spent a ton of money with them.


----------



## PAJeep

Called today and should have my 2nd HD DVR via mail shortly. Got the first for 99 at sign up several months ago and activated an old HR10 that they just agreed to replace for the cost of shipping. They charged and credited my account the 199 while I was on the phone with them and I verified online before hanging up. It would not allow them to enter the swap in to the computer hence the charge / credit route. Thanks for posting this. I have been calling every few weeks to see what they could do and it was always 199 which there was NO WAY I was paying.

The unfurtunate part is several months ago when I signed up if they would have just gave me 2 HD DVR`s for 99 each instead of trying to get 300 from me they would have made out better. Oh well, 2 of them for 118.95 is fine by me.


----------



## bonscott87

RS4 said:


> I agree with an earlier poster who mentioned that D* should have taken care of us some time ago. That was just total nonsense - especially for long-time customers who have spent a ton of money with them.


RS4 my man! He's back!

I agree with you but DirecTV's strategy was to get as many people to upgrade on their own first so that it wouldn't cost them so much. Now we're at the end of MPEG2 HD so now they are doing that final push.

But yes, I think they could have handled those with owned HR10's better in the past.


----------



## MikeW

I'd love to see them allow the HR10-250 to utilize guide info and record OTA without a subscription. That would be a very nice gesture on D* and Tivo's part. It would probably also slightly increase their value on e-bay.


----------



## nighthawk777

I have a HR10-250 and I have yet to receive a call from Directv. I'm still waiting, I guess they are waiting on HD locals to arrive before they call? I also have one Sony Sat-HD200, one Sony Sat-HD300, and a D10. I am wondering what kind of a deal I can get.


----------



## tcusta00

nighthawk777 said:


> I have a HR10-250 and I have yet to receive a call from Directv. I'm still waiting, I guess they are waiting on HD locals to arrive before they call? I also have one Sony Sat-HD200, one Sony Sat-HD300, and a D10. I am wondering what kind of a deal I can get.


If you're interested in the offer you could call. Stuart posted a phone number in the first post.

And :welcome_s


----------



## vonzoog

First, I did not call them, they called me.

I have a HR20-700, HR10-250, and a Sony Sat-T60. 

They are replacing the HR10 with a HR2x free of charge. Since I own (bought by me) the HR10 I will be allow to keep it.

The only thing they would not let me do was to install it myself. They are coming out next week to swap out the units. Don't ask me why I couldn't install it myself. I tried to get them to mail it to me with no luck. This will take a whole two minutes to complete. Go figure.


----------



## hobie346

I just called and swapped my H10-600 for free - no commitment.

I swapped my H10-250 last year for a HR20-700 for free and no commitment.

I also have a H20-100.


----------



## edjm

I called yesterday and was told the offer wasn't on my account yet but to call back again today. Called back today and the offer was there - replacing HR10-250 w/ "newest HD DVR" (CSR didn't specify HR20 or 21) and confirmed there was no charge and no new commitment.

I got a HR21-700 about 7 months ago in addition to the HR10 I already had, so Slimline dish was installed then but the CSR said the system requires her to setup install appointment anyway (2 weeks out).

update: order info @ directv.com says "Swap Replace HR20 IRD"


----------



## drmarq

Called DirecTV this morning and asked for the "free HD swap". The CSR looked up the information and stated I would get an H20 receiver at no cost. She said an installer would bring the box and install it. After a brief discussion, she said there was not an option for her to not have the installer bring it, but that I could tell the installer that I wanted to hook it up myself. Appointment set for July 1.

No fuss, no muss.


----------



## NorfolkBruh

So I'm on the phone with "Chris" right now. He says the order MUST be put in via the MOVERS CONNECTION category. If they put it in via the "UPGRADE" category you may be charged.

I'm a little afraid though because he doesn't seem to know the difference between the HR10-250 and the HR20! In fact, I had to explain it to him. I'll try to get notes on my account AND get his employee number so when he screws this up I can refer back to him. I also asked him to verify this does NOT include an extension of my 2 year service commitment and he says it does NOT. Again, I will get him to put that in the notes. I suspect that once I get off the phone with "Chris" I will have to call RETENTION to verify all that he is telling me. Poor "Chris" does seem a little lost!

So... I just finished with "Chris" and got his employee id number, the install company (THANK THE GODS IT IS MASTEC and not ConnecTV!) Made sure he noted on my account no extension of my 2 year commitment and an install date of tomorrow! Gonna call MASTEC (yes I got the Order ID #!!) in about an hour or so to confirm delivery. Installer should be HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY that this is simply a 2 minute connection for him/her since EVERYTHING else is ready to receive the new unit!

*THANKS STUART.... but I AM keeping ONE of the HR10-250's.... love that DLB!*

NorfolkBruh!


----------



## K4SMX

drmarq said:


> Called DirecTV this morning and asked for the "free HD swap". The CSR looked up the information and stated I would get an H20 receiver at no cost. She said an installer would bring the box and install it. After a brief discussion, she said there was not an option for her to not have the installer bring it, but that I could tell the installer that I wanted to hook it up myself. Appointment set for July 1.
> 
> No fuss, no muss.


Could the next one of you folks please find out from your CSR exactly how and where the "free HD swap" is listed in their system? There seems to be instances of CSR's not being able to immediately locate this information.


----------



## donyoop

Sweet! Thanks for the tip & phone number. I have called D* once a month for the past 7 months looking for offers on swapping out my HR-10. This one worked.

Professional Installation Free 1 $0.00
Swap Replace HR20 IRD Free 1 $0.00

Free Standard Professional Install 
Free Handling 
$0.00 Tax

I'm scheduled for July 11. It will take them less than two minutes to do the swap and then xx minutes to activate!

Don


----------



## Tom Robertson

As we've seen in this thread, there were some accounts that were incorrectly labeled early on. I'm told the account problems have been fixed so you might want to try again if you had problems Wednesday or Thursday.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## PAJeep

So why is it that everyone is being forced to have installation appointments made and they are just mailing me an HR2x to swap with my HR10 myself? Should I feel special or be nervous that its never going to show up?


----------



## NorfolkBruh

K4SMX said:


> Could the next one of you folks please find out from your CSR exactly how and where the "free HD swap" is listed in their system? There seems to be instances of CSR's not being able to immediately locate this information.


Check my story... he found it in movers connection not in upgrades!

Norfolk


----------



## nostar

Got the swap. I already have an H20 and was about to take the H10 offline, as we hardly ever watch anything SD anymore. 

The installer has to bring the unit! July 1

Thanks for the info!


----------



## OverThereTooMuch

PAJeep said:


> So why is it that everyone is being forced to have installation appointments made and they are just mailing me an HR2x to swap with my HR10 myself? Should I feel special or be nervous that its never going to show up?


If you already have the 5 LNB dish, then they don't need to have someone come to your house for the install.

If you don't already have the 5 LNB dish, you should call them back.

If you're not sure which dish you have, I'm pretty sure that info can be found in one of the settings/setup menus of your receiver. Or take a pic of the thing and post it here and someone can tell you which dish you have


----------



## PAJeep

OverThereTooMuch said:


> If you already have the 5 LNB dish, then they don't need to have someone come to your house for the install.
> 
> If you don't already have the 5 LNB dish, you should call them back.
> 
> If you're not sure which dish you have, I'm pretty sure that info can be found in one of the settings/setup menus of your receiver. Or take a pic of the thing and post it here and someone can tell you which dish you have


Oh no, no question on my part, I'm all set with a 5 LNB dish and just doing a receiver swap. I just was under the impression that some of the posts in this thread are of the same with just a receiver swap and they are being forced to have an installer come out and do it.


----------



## K4SMX

This is actually an important question for my neighbor, who just returned. He has an H20/Slimline and an HR10-250. He's leaving town for the rest of the summer in 4 days. He needs a direct shipment.


----------



## scottchez

I just tried.

Had the CSR go to the Movers Connection with the Code from Post #1 and he said it was free but, I must extend my contract so it would be Two years from the date of the install.

He also said the installer must come out even though I already have the new 5 LNB HD dish.

I said Thanks for checking, but I am not interested. Two years is way to long of a contract when your in a recession.


----------



## MikeW

scottchez said:


> I just tried.
> 
> Had the CSR go to the Movers Connection with the Code from Post #1 and he said it was free but, I must extend my contract so it would be Two years from the date of the install.
> 
> He also said the installer must come out even though I already have the new 5 LNB HD dish.
> 
> I said Thanks for checking, but I am not interested. Two years is way to long of a contract when your in a recession.


I'd only consider the two years too long if I planned on switching providers some day. For me, cable is much higher priced and Dish has no MLB. I'll be with Direct for many years to come.


----------



## K4SMX

It's the Mover's Connection category which is causing this commitment extension issue here, I'll wager. Using the Mover's Connection causes a 2 year extension. But there's no "moving" going on here, and there's no "upgrade" either, going from HD-DVR (HR10) > HD-DVR (HR20). I'm not sure CSR's are finding the correct offer, if this swap is listed under the Mover's Connection. It should be listed elsewhere with _no_ commitment extension as explained in the OP and as reported elsewhere in this thread to be the case.


----------



## lairdo

K4SMX said:


> It's the Mover's Connection category which is causing this commitment extension issue here, I'll wager. Using the Mover's Connection causes a 2 year extension.


I have an odd blend of the situations listed here.

I called today and gave the swap code phrase. The CSR spent about 30 seconds and then said he found it. He said he would change my 2 HR10-250's for free. I would have to take the two year extension. I said that I thought that wasn't part of this deal since the units are not working with HD for most channels. He said it was. I said ok since I don't plan to switch (I've been with D* since the beginning). What's odd is that technically, I already switched these boxes last December. I just never took them offline - I moved them to other TVs.

And I had to okay the installer to come and basically hand me the boxes. Happily they had this next Saturday AM open so I don't care that much. I made the CSR ask his supervisor.

So far, this looks like Movers plan, right?

I also have an old HD receiver (Sony) that feeds our home audio. We use it for XM in the house. Back in December when I switched the HR10's, they brought me a H20 to switch the Sony out. I declined this because I need the Sony's serial port. However, apparently, my account shows that this unit was replaced last year and they wouldn't give me a 3rd unit for free. So, that sounds like the Swap offer. (I didn't actually need the 3rd one - I wanted to see what would happen.)

I'm very happy with the result - 2 DVRs for free other than sitting around Saturday morning awaiting the installer. (Well, plus the $200 1 TB ext drive I will put on the one going in our bedroom.)


----------



## NorfolkBruh

Stuart Sweet said:


> *Update:* There were some accounts that were incorrectly labeled as unable to *upgrade.*


*LESSONS LEARNED:* _Be VERY careful y'all! DTV considers a SWAP different from an UPGRADE! When I got my first 2 HR20s I was VERY careful to call it an upgrade. I even got an email confirmation to that effect. When I tried to do THIS upgrade their records indicated I had done a SWAP and was therefore ineligible for this upgrade. The RETENTION CSR was pretty awesome. She allowed me to send her the email to verify that their records were wrong! SO... when doing this UPGRADE confirm your account information: Ensure you do not have a SWAP on your account or you WILL be charged!
_



Stuart Sweet said:


> If you haven't swapped out your HR10 receiver, there may never be a better time.


*See above. Let me clarify, from the DTV perspective, a SWAP is NOT an UPGRADE!
If you do a SWAP there will be NO commitment extension. If you do an UPGRADE there WILL be a commitment extension.*

Hope this helps folks who have any issues!

NorfolkBruh


----------



## bobemac

I had a Tivo 10-250 HD DVR, and a Sony HD receiver.
I wanted to upgrade to two D HD DVRs, the HR 21. I also wanted two AM21s,
a new dish, and a new Megaswitch to handle four TVs.

I wanted this upgrade a no cost, and no commitment.

I talked to three CSRs at three different call centers. They were all
"retention" CSRs. I got three different stories. 

I sent an email to Chase Carey. The next day I got a call from
"the president's office". A very sympathetic D representative set me up
for my upgrade, exactly as I wanted.

I've been with D since '99, and Primestar since '95. They said I
was a great customer. 

Now, I'm a happy D customer with an HR21-200, an HR21-100, and two AM
21s. 
Been up and running since June 16th, with one minor lock up on the HR21-100.


----------



## Hilbe

Called again per the update post. I got the same thing essentially as the last time I called a few days ago. The only thing that showed up under swaps was a HD Dish swap. The CSR tried to sell me the new receiver for $99, but I declined.

Seems if you have all HD receivers (including HR10-250's), you are not eligible. At least thats what the CSR told me since I have 3 HR20's and 1 HR10...


----------



## jfosut

Question... I already got a HR20-700 and it was listed as a swap-out for my HR10-250 (for $99), but they ended up just relocating the HR10 to the bedroom. Would I still be able to get another HRxx with this deal? Been wanting to replace that HR10 so I can get all the locals, etc in HD in the bedroom too!

Edit - this is how it's listed in my acct history, if it matters - 

Swap Replace HR20 IRD
Swap Relocate DVR IRD

That was back on 9/17/07, so i might be able to haggle another cheap upgrade out of them either way, but it would be even sweeter to get it free, of course!


----------



## Hilbe

I just checked my account online and I see this on a few of my HR20 order history:

Order 1:
Swap ReplaceImplied DVR IRD
Swap Replace HR20 IRD

Order 2:
Swap Relocate DVR IRD

I'm guessing one of these 2 marked my HR10-250 as swapped. Maybe some of the rest of you getting denied are getting it for the same reason?


----------



## Hilbe

jfosut said:


> Question... I already got a HR20-700 and it was listed as a swap-out for my HR10-250 (for $99), but they ended up just relocating the HR10 to the bedroom. Would I still be able to get another HRxx with this deal? Been wanting to replace that HR10 so I can get all the locals, etc in HD in the bedroom too!


Call and try. I'm guessing not. I'm in the same situation where I moved my HR10-250 to a bedroom and somehow I'm guessing it got marked swapped.


----------



## NorfolkBruh

Hilbe said:


> Called again per the update post. I got the same thing essentially as the last time I called a few days ago. The only thing that showed up under swaps was a HD Dish swap. The CSR tried to sell me the new receiver for $99, but I declined.
> 
> Seems if you have all HD receivers (including HR10-250's), you are not eligible. At least thats what the CSR told me since I have 3 HR20's and 1 HR10...


See my post above here on page 3. http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1662110&postcount=66 I have ONLY HD DVRS (4...) and just got another one... HR21 (*ick*!) Try calling one more time and let them know it's an UPGRADE not a SWAP! In DTVs eyes there is a contractual difference between the two terms. This deal Stuart let us know about (THANKS STEWY!!) is an UPGRADE deal.

NOW... again check post above: _If you already have SWAPS on your account they may NOT allow you to do this without redoing your 2 year commitment!_

NorfolkBruh


----------



## rmgator90

I just called and asked for the "HD swap program" and I was instantly set up for the swap. No contract extensions and I have an appt. this Tuesday. Pretty cool. Now we need MRV and that will really get this thing cranked up!


----------



## Alexandrepsf

I just called and asked to swap my old DTV HD Tivo for a new HD-DVR. They told me that my account is not eligible, I asked if they could tell me why it is not eligible but the CSR was not able to find the reason.


----------



## scottchez

So that next time any one gets the Swap upgrade for free with NO contract, could you please ask the CSR what screen it is on and what the offer code is so the rest of us can try.

Seems that some CSRs just cant find it.


----------



## Ben_jd

scottchez said:


> So that next time any one gets the Swap upgrade for free with NO contract, could you please ask the CSR what screen it is on and what the offer code is so the rest of us can try.
> 
> Seems that some CSRs just cant find it.


Called the number listed in the first post on this thread. Some initial confusion, but after 2-3 minutes on hold, it was cleared up. "Code 120" is what Jessica told me. She was very nice. Don't know what screen. They charged me $20 for shipping (no installation required), charged me for the new receiver and simultaneously placed a credit on the account for the price of the receiver. HR20/HR21 ... no way to tell which.


----------



## Juppers

They said I was eligible for one of my 2 hr10s, so I went ahead and got it. Free shipping, free installation, just plain free. Cool. It will be here Wednesday, and they also promised I would have ATSC capability. Either a HR20 or a hr21 with the AM21 thingie, as long as they don't leave out the OTA, it's all good.


----------



## cneth

RobertE said:


> DirecTv has for a while now insisted that all Swapped/Replaced receivers be sent back to either be refurbed or scrapped. It's now even on the current work orders. Granted, some installers/HSPs arn't following the rules. DirecTv doesn't look to kindly on not following the rules. Just ask Premier. :eek2:


Well, I don't know what the official policy is.

But when DirecTV called me and offered to 'Swap' my HR10-250 for a new receiver, I told them under no circumstances would they be allowed to take a receiver I paid $800 for. And she agreed. Same when the installer came - he said he had no interest in taking my old stuff. My HR10 is still sitting on the shelf, right under the new HR20.

They did a good job, and this is the first time I've allowed DirecTV to install anything at my house - all my previous installs were self-installs. One thing to watch out for is that installer really didn't believe me when I told him this was all free.

Craig


----------



## ssandhoops

I've been waiting to call figuring I'd have to threaten to drop Sunday Ticket to get my remaining HR10-250 upgraded but then saw this thread. Took me all of 5 minutes on the phone and within a couple of minutes my online account was updated and the order shows :
Standard Professional Install 1 Free
Handling 1 Free
Professional Installation 1 Free
Swap Replace HR20 IRD 1 Free
No muss or fuss for once The only downside is they wouldn't just send the DVR, a technician has to deliver it.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Well, that was easy. I was told that I had no choice but to take the professional installation.

So, we'll see if I get a HR20 or 21.

Since, I use the HR10-250 for OTA. I wonder what D* will charge me for an AM21, if I need one?


----------



## PAJeep

The one downside to being allowed to do the self install is having to wait an additional 2-5 days now for the BBC's to arrive since they were'nt in the box. I also asked for cables since they were'nt in the box and the AM21 since I got a refurbed HR21 but no luck.


----------



## jfosut

Oh well, just called and tried and they said that my swap in September made me ineligible for the free upgrade. Wonder if a little CSR Roulette is in order here? I tried to explain that the HR10-250 wasn't swapped but just moved to another room, but she wasn't buying it!


----------



## DiSH Defector

Now if qualifying was upto the CSR, say, checking the right box or putting in a random code, that would be something different. Roulette probably won't help in this case since the offer is either in the system for you or NOT in there for you.


----------



## Satelliteracer

I thought I would insert myself here on this thread.


If you have already placed a swap order in the past, you will not be eligible. I've had a few private emails thus far on this. Swapped receivers on a customer's account are tracked individually and as such if they are swapped out, our systems will not allow a second swap on that same receiver. So it's not a particular agent saying one thing vs another saying something else, it's all system driven to prevent the same receiver from being swapped out multiple times.

If you moved your receiver to another room but replaced it with a MPEG4 receiver for the promotional swap price (I believe it was $99 back in the day), that is logged as a swap order. It was only recently that the swaps were changed to free but for a long time they were at $99 or $199 (HD-DVR) depending on when that order was placed (a year + ago, etc). So even though the old MPEG2 receiver is still active (e.g. HR10-250) on your account and simply relocated, if it was replaced by an MPEG4 receiver using that promotional offer it is tagged as swapped.

Hopefully that helps clear up any confusion on why some of you are receiving an ineligible swap offer from agents.

Customers that are eligible have been contacted (or are in the process of being contacted in coming weeks) via telephone calls, mail and other tactics and will continue to do so in the immediate future.


----------



## tweaked

cneth said:


> Well, I don't know what the official policy is.
> 
> But when DirecTV called me and offered to 'Swap' my HR10-250 for a new receiver, I told them under no circumstances would they be allowed to take a receiver I paid $800 for. And she agreed. Same when the installer came - he said he had no interest in taking my old stuff. My HR10 is still sitting on the shelf, right under the new HR20.
> 
> They did a good job, and this is the first time I've allowed DirecTV to install anything at my house - all my previous installs were self-installs. One thing to watch out for is that installer really didn't believe me when I told him this was all free.
> 
> Craig


Sounds as if I'm in a very similar situation. I'd purchased an HR10-250 w/dish for around $800.00 about three years ago at Circuit City. Have always installed everything myself.

Question: Being everything's owner purchased equipment AND I have not been on any plans requiring a commitment, would I be eligible for an upgrade or swap to the latest DirectTV HD DVR for free with no commitment. If so, how would this swapped unit, dish and any other components be viewed e.g., as leased equipment?

Lastly (if you know), are the receivers and dish that are included in these swap arrangements brand new or are they either refurbished and/ or used?

Thanks!


----------



## TomF

Ben_jd said:


> Called the number listed in the first post on this thread. Some initial confusion, but after 2-3 minutes on hold, it was cleared up. "Code 120" is what Jessica told me. She was very nice. Don't know what screen. They charged me $20 for shipping (no installation required), charged me for the new receiver and simultaneously placed a credit on the account for the price of the receiver. HR20/HR21 ... no way to tell which.


I just called and eventually asked about "Code 120". I was told that this was for "Cincinnati Bell employees".


----------



## TomF

jfosut said:


> Oh well, just called and tried and they said that my swap in September made me ineligible for the free upgrade.


This is pretty much my situation. I called DirecTV back in October after buying a second HDTV for the master bedroom and asked what it would cost for an additional HD DVR. I had previously been using a DirecTiVo with an analog TV in that room and at that time I had an HR10-250 and a HR20-700 in the family room. I was given a "completely free" upgrade and there was no mention made of my HR10-250 or a swap.

I called a few months ago, the last time it was mentioned that people were getting called to swap out their HR10-250. I was surprised to find out that the system showed that I had already done a swap and was no longer eligible. I tried explaining that the second HD DVR was for a new HDTV in the bedroom and I thought I was upgrading the DirecTiVo, and that I was still using the HR10-250 in the family room. They said no, the free DVR was considered a swap. Best price I got was $199 with free shipping so I said no.

Tried again just now and got the same story even though my record indicated that I had one receiver that need to be upgraded. To her credit, the CSR I worked with tried everything she could to get it to me for free, or with offset credits, but it wouldn't let her do anything. Best price was $235 including shipping, so again I said no.


----------



## Drew2k

Satelliteracer said:


> I thought I would insert myself here on this thread.
> 
> If you have already placed a swap order in the past, you will not be eligible. I've had a few private emails thus far on this. Swapped receivers on a customer's account are tracked individually and as such if they are swapped out, our systems will not allow a second swap on that same receiver. So it's not a particular agent saying one thing vs another saying something else, it's all system driven to prevent the same receiver from being swapped out multiple times.
> 
> If you moved your receiver to another room but replaced it with a MPEG4 receiver for the promotional swap price (I believe it was $99 back in the day), that is logged as a swap order. It was only recently that the swaps were changed to free but for a long time they were at $99 or $199 (HD-DVR) depending on when that order was placed (a year + ago, etc). So even though the old MPEG2 receiver is still active (e.g. HR10-250) on your account and simply relocated, if it was replaced by an MPEG4 receiver using that promotional offer it is tagged as swapped.
> 
> Hopefully that helps clear up any confusion on why some of you are receiving an ineligible swap offer from agents.
> 
> Customers that are eligible have been contacted (or are in the process of being contacted in coming weeks) via telephone calls, mail and other tactics and will continue to do so in the immediate future.


Thanks for the info Satelliteracer.

Through the protection plan, I received an HR20-100 to replace a defective HR10-250, and the HR20-100 as added as an owned receiver and the defective HR10 deactivated.

I still have one active HR10-250 - a different receiver thant the defective one. Am I eligible for the swap on this receiver, or considered ineligible because a different receiver was replaced?

Thanks.


----------



## rehaz1

TomF said:


> This is pretty much my situation. I called DirecTV back in October after buying a second HDTV for the master bedroom and asked what it would cost for an additional HD DVR. I had previously been using a DirecTiVo with an analog TV in that room and at that time I had an HR10-250 and a HR20-700 in the family room. I was given a "completely free" upgrade and there was no mention made of my HR10-250 or a swap.
> 
> I called a few months ago, the last time it was mentioned that people were getting called to swap out their HR10-250. I was surprised to find out that the system showed that I had already done a swap and was no longer eligible. I tried explaining that the second HD DVR was for a new HDTV in the bedroom and I thought I was upgrading the DirecTiVo, and that I was still using the HR10-250 in the family room. They said no, the free DVR was considered a swap. Best price I got was $199 with free shipping so I said no.
> 
> Tried again just now and got the same story even though my record indicated that I had one receiver that need to be upgraded. To her credit, the CSR I worked with tried everything she could to get it to me for free, or with offset credits, but it wouldn't let her do anything. Best price was $235 including shipping, so again I said no.


I called on Mon 6/30 and at first the operator said that I had a swap 15 months ago and I was not eligible for another. I said that after they remove the Meg 2 channels I will not be able to watch HD channels. He said wait a minute and put me on hold for about 5 minutes, when he came back, he said that I would be able to get a new HD receiver free, shipping free, and installation free, with no 2 year commitment. I am set up for installation on July 11


----------



## Ben_jd

TomF said:


> I just called and eventually asked about "Code 120". I was told that this was for "Cincinnati Bell employees".


 I live in Texas and am not a telecom employee, but I'll take whatever code they assign me if it gets me what I was after. Do I now have to be a Bengals fan?


----------



## Ben_jd

Ben_jd said:


> Called the number listed in the first post on this thread. Some initial confusion, but after 2-3 minutes on hold, it was cleared up. "Code 120" is what Jessica told me. She was very nice. Don't know what screen. They charged me $20 for shipping (no installation required), charged me for the new receiver and simultaneously placed a credit on the account for the price of the receiver. HR20/HR21 ... no way to tell which.


Received HR21 today via FedEx. Keep in mind that if they ship you the box, there are no B-Band Converters included. I used to have spares, but cannot find them for the life of me. DTV shipping me more, but don't currently have access to the new satellites for a few more days.


----------



## thm92673

Following the advice of Stuart, I called the number he listed and told them I wanted to take advantage of the "Free HD Swap". 

It went well - I know I am shocked too! 

Anyway, I have 1 HR20 and 4 owned HR10-250's. I was immediately offered a trade for two of the HR10's - I guess there is a limit of 2. I am also a Sunday Ticket suscriber which may have helped. Additionally, they were eager to get a rep over the same day to do the exchange. Can't move that fast myself, but did schedule the exchange for next week. Amazingly, I was told they had scheduling available for any day I would choose.


----------



## Drew2k

thm92673 said:


> Following the advice of Stuart, I called the number he listed and told them I wanted to take advantage of the "Free HD Swap".
> 
> It went well - I know I am shocked too!


Color me shocked as well, but I just got in on the deal! 

I just got off the phone with a very thorough CSR, Danny, who answered all my questions and set me up with an HD swap for next Wendesday - technician will deliver the receiver.

The fine details:

There is no commitment extension
The new HR2x will be leased, I can keep the owned HR10 and even relocate it for $0.00 if desired
Since it's leased, I must return the HR2x if it's deactivated
The new HR2x must be activated within 30 days of delivery
There will be a $4.99 access fee per access card (standard); since I plan to deactivate my old HR10, no change to my account
Professional installation included: dish, cable, setup, activation
The only question he was uncertain of was whether or not I'd retain grandfathered status of my DVR fee (I have premiere) when I deactivate the old receiver and activate the new receiver. He believes I can retain grandfathered status if I make the new receiver primary when I activate it, since my current primary receiver is a very old TiVo HDVR2. I'm not sure about this ... I don't know if I want to mess with changing primary receivers, but for sure some day I will be deactivating the HDVR2, so I will have to deal with this eventually.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Drew2k said:


> The new HR2x will be leased, I can keep the owned HR10 and even relocate it for $0.00 if desired
> Professional installation included: dish, cable, setup, activation
> The only question he was uncertain of was whether or not I'd retain grandfathered status of my DVR fee (I have premiere) when I deactivate the old receiver and activate the new receiver. He believes I can retain grandfathered status if I make the new receiver primary when I activate it, since my current primary receiver is a very old TiVo HDVR2.


I was told by "my" CSR that the tech "must leave with the HR10-250 as a swap". But, I do own it. So, I'm hoping that when he/she shows up, I can just swap it for an R10, and keep using the HR10-250 as an SD IRD, since it has a larger hard drive.

FWIW...I "replaced" an HR10-250, that was primary, with an HR20 and Slimline last October. They did indeed keep my included free DVR status.


----------



## Drew2k

Kansas Zephyr said:


> I was told by "my" CSR that the tech "must leave with the HR10-250 as a swap". But, I do own it. So, I'm hoping that when he/she shows up, I can just swap it for an R10, and keep using the HR10-250 as an SD IRD, since it has a larger hard drive.


Well the tech ain't gettin' the HR10 from me, so that could be fun! But I'll go by what the CSR told me, that I'll get to keep it, and I'll hold them to it. I don't expect any problems on this front ... 



> FWIW...I "replaced" an HR10-250, that was primary, with an HR20 and Slimline last October. They did indeed keep my included free DVR status.


That's good to here. I'll keep my fingers crossed for the same result for me!


----------



## TomF

rehaz1 said:


> I called on Mon 6/30 and at first the operator said that I had a swap 15 months ago and I was not eligible for another. I said that after they remove the Meg 2 channels I will not be able to watch HD channels. He said wait a minute and put me on hold for about 5 minutes, when he came back, he said that I would be able to get a new HD receiver free, shipping free, and installation free, with no 2 year commitment. I am set up for installation on July 11


How many HR10-250s do/did you have? If you have more than one and one was already swapped, I can see how you would be eligible for swaps on the remaining HR10-250s. In my case, I only had one, and that was apparently marked as swapped when I got the HR20-100 even though I didn't de-activate it, so it seems that I can't swap it again.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Everything depends upon two things: my HR20 package was a swap but I didn't know it as it wasn't made clear to me. On the other hand, I got really kick-ass pricing for the deal, so I'm not the least bit upset.

(And for those who might care, it was long before I became a moderator or even a busy poster here--I had about 70 posts in the 11 months preceding the swap.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## PAJeep

HR21 with just a remote and power cable arrived on my doorstep Tuesday and after a quick phone call the BBC's arrived Wednesday. Was up and running in about 15 minutes. I was told over the phone when getting the swap that they did not want my leased HR10 back so if I don't get a return box in the mail in the next few weeks I will be re-activating it in another room.


----------



## Drew2k

PAJeep said:


> HR21 with just a remote and power cable arrived on my doorstep Tuesday and after a quick phone call the BBC's arrived Wednesday. Was up and running in about 15 minutes. I was told over the phone when getting the swap that they did not want my leased HR10 back so if I don't get a return box in the mail in the next few weeks I will be re-activating it in another room.


Were you told it would be shipped to you or that a tech would bring it? If they ship it to me, I'll have it set up much sooner than next Wednesday!


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Drew2k said:


> Were you told it would be shipped to you or that a tech would bring it? If they ship it to me, I'll have it set up much sooner than next Wednesday!


No kidding.

I asked several times and they refused to ship and let me self-install.

The professional installers enjoy coming to my place, since they find an empty shelf, with one coax labeled "Sat", another labeled "OTA", a phone line, and an empty plug. Plus, I tip.

They're done at my place in <30 minutes. So, the next customer has the installer arrive within the scheduled window


----------



## LI-SVT

My call did not go too well. For some reason the CSR could not get the swap order to go through. In all I was on hold 45 minutes.

In the end she put it through as a defective swap. I will still be able to keep my owned HR10 active on the account.

The new box should be on my door step Monday or Tuesday. There will be no charge for this, so I am getting it free.


----------



## PAJeep

Drew2k said:


> Were you told it would be shipped to you or that a tech would bring it? If they ship it to me, I'll have it set up much sooner than next Wednesday!


I was told up front it would be shipped and for me to swap it out.


----------



## ft800

I called today and was set up in about 10 minutes. I was told I had to have the professional installation. There is no cost for the receiver or installation and there was no commitment renewal. I didnt ask about keeping the HR10 so I'll see what happens on the 8th when they come. When I looked on the orders page on the Directv website, it showed a 5LNB dish also, but that dish was installed last year.

I dont know if it is considered a swap, but last summer they changed out my dish to the 5 LNB and installed a HR20-700 in the family room. I took the HR10 that was in the family room and put it in the bedroom. That is the HR10 that is being swapped on the 8th. I also have Sunday Ticket, but I dont know if that means anything for the swap.


----------



## psywzrd

I had mixed results with this last night. I was offered 2 HR21s to replace my two HR10-250s (I would not have to give those back) and one non-DVR HD receiver to replace an old DTC210; however, I was told that it would require a two-year commitment. That's a dealbreaker for me so I'm wondering how some people here are getting swapped out without the commitment. There's no way I'm going to lock myself into 2 years when I haven't been under "contract" with them since at least 2000 (I've been a customer since 1995).


----------



## sorahl

I have two HR20-700's but my r10 is still active. next spring i'll try to get them to replace it or I'll just disconnect it.
maybe they'll want ot replace it for free to keep up the additional subscription.


----------



## Satelliteracer

psywzrd said:


> I had mixed results with this last night. I was offered 2 HR21s to replace my two HR10-250s (I would not have to give those back) and one non-DVR HD receiver to replace an old DTC210; however, I was told that it would require a two-year commitment. That's a dealbreaker for me so I'm wondering how some people here are getting swapped out without the commitment. There's no way I'm going to lock myself into 2 years when I haven't been under "contract" with them since at least 2000 (I've been a customer since 1995).


Sounds to me that the only thing triggering the 2 year commitment is the third HD receiver that you want. The two swaps (for the HR10-250's) would not require the commitment as D* is replacing your legacy MPEG2 hardware. It's only when you opt for the "upgrade" third HD receiver that you get into the commitment area.


----------



## vurbano

psywzrd said:


> That's a dealbreaker for me so I'm wondering how some people here are getting swapped out without the commitment.


None but I bet a ton of people will not realize they have a commitment until the paper work comes a month later in the mail.


----------



## psywzrd

Satelliteracer said:


> Sounds to me that the only thing triggering the 2 year commitment is the third HD receiver that you want. The two swaps (for the HR10-250's) would not require the commitment as D* is replacing your legacy MPEG2 hardware. It's only when you opt for the "upgrade" third HD receiver that you get into the commitment area.


I didn't even ask for the 3rd HD receiver - they just offered it. I actually don't even need it and would prefer not to get it if they are going to require a commitment. Is there any documentation anywhere that states that swapping out legacy MPEG2 hardware does not require a 2-year commitment?


----------



## Satelliteracer

psywzrd said:


> I didn't even ask for the 3rd HD receiver - they just offered it. I actually don't even need it and would prefer not to get it if they are going to require a commitment. Is there any documentation anywhere that states that swapping out legacy MPEG2 hardware does not require a 2-year commitment?


There is NO COMMITMENT for legitimate HD swaps that's why I ask the question. If you have legacy HD equipment on your account that has not been swapped in the past, there is no commitment to have it swapped out.


----------



## psywzrd

Satelliteracer said:


> There is NO COMMITMENT for legitimate HD swaps that's why I ask the question. If you have legacy HD equipment on your account that has not been swapped in the past, there is no commitment to have it swapped out.


If that's the case I should be able to get all three swapped out without a commitment since the 3rd receiver is a DTC210, which is not capable of receiving MPEG4. In fact, the rep I spoke to didn't even think it was an HD receiver.


----------



## Drew2k

psywzrd said:


> If that's the case I should be able to get all three swapped out without a commitment since the 3rd receiver is a DTC210, which is not capable of receiving MPEG4. In fact, the rep I spoke to didn't even think it was an HD receiver.


Does the DTC210 get HD right now? If not, then even though it's not MPEG4, it wouldn't be eligible for the HD swap, because the swap is MPEG2 HD DVR for MPEG4 HD DVR ...


----------



## psywzrd

Drew2k said:


> Does the DTC210 get HD right now? If not, then even though it's not MPEG4, it wouldn't be eligible for the HD swap, because the swap is MPEG2 HD DVR for MPEG4 HD DVR ...


Ah - I understand now. That kind of sucks though. Why would they only do DVR swaps without a commitment? The DTC210 does get HD right now but that will not be the case pretty soon I guess. Maybe I should call them back and tell them I just want to replace my two HR10-250s.


----------



## Drew2k

psywzrd said:


> Ah - I understand now. That kind of sucks though. Why would they only do DVR swaps without a commitment? The DTC210 does get HD right now but that will not be the case pretty soon I guess. Maybe I should call them back and tell them I just want to replace my two HR10-250s.


Well, I'm looking at the first post and it specifically refers to the HR10 as the eligible receiver to be swapped, but it would make sense that a non-DVR HD MPEG2 receiver should be eligible to be replaced by a non-DVR HD MPEG4 receiver ... for example, the H23-600.

I agree, you might want to deal with the DTC210 separately ... just use the HD swap offer to retire the HR10 receiver(s), and try a separate call for the DTC210, but instead of looking for a DVR on that swap, you may only get an HD receiver (non-DVR).


----------



## psywzrd

Drew2k said:


> Well, I'm looking at the first post and it specifically refers to the HR10 as the eligible receiver to be swapped, but it would make sense that a non-DVR HD MPEG2 receiver should be eligible to be replaced by a non-DVR HD MPEG4 receiver ... for example, the H23-600.
> 
> I agree, you might want to deal with the DTC210 separately ... just use the HD swap offer to retire the HR10 receiver(s), and try a separate call for the DTC210, but instead of looking for a DVR on that swap, you may only get an HD receiver (non-DVR).


Thanks for the info. They actually did offer to swap out the DTC210 for a non-DVR HD receiver so I'm not sure why the commitment came into play. I think I'm going to take your advice and try to just get the HR10s swapped out first and then I'll worry about the DTC210 later if necessary.


----------



## psywzrd

Success!!! It took some haggling on my part but I finally got them to ship me two HR21s to replace my two HR10s. I didn't want to schedule an install but the girl kept insisting that they couldn't drop-ship receivers to me. I asked to speak with a supervisor and she told me that a supervisor would tell me the same thing. I said fine, let me hear that from a supervisor then. The supervisor gave me the same story until I pressed him a bit and told him that I didn't need an installer to come out for something that would take me 15 minutes to do myself. He put me on hold to make a call to his warehouse (or at least that's what he told me) and when he got back on the phone, he told me that they would ship me two HD DVRs and that I would receive them by Wednesday, July 9th. I didn't even bring up the DTC210 and he didn't mention anything about the two-year commitment so I think I'm ok. Even if they try to hit me with a two-year commitment now I won't let them get away with it since it was not mentioned to me once during the phone call.

Anyway, thanks to all for your help and I'll think about swapping out the DTC210 sometime in the near future. The DVRs are more important to me anyway since most of my TV-watching is not live.


----------



## bobnielsen

psywzrd said:


> Success!!! It took some haggling on my part but I finally got them to ship me two HR21s to replace my two HR10s. I didn't want to schedule an install but the girl kept insisting that they couldn't drop-ship receivers to me. I asked to speak with a supervisor and she told me that a supervisor would tell me the same thing. I said fine, let me hear that from a supervisor then. The supervisor gave me the same story until I pressed him a bit and told him that I didn't need an installer to come out for something that would take me 15 minutes to do myself. He put me on hold to make a call to his warehouse (or at least that's what he told me) and when he got back on the phone, he told me that they would ship me two HD DVRs and that I would receive them by Wednesday, July 9th. I didn't even bring up the DTC210 and he didn't mention anything about the two-year commitment so I think I'm ok. Even if they try to hit me with a two-year commitment now I won't let them get away with it since it was not mentioned to me once during the phone call.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to all for your help and I'll think about swapping out the DTC210 sometime in the near future. The DVRs are more important to me anyway since most of my TV-watching is not live.


You realize that the installation would have included a Slimline dish, which you will also need to get 99/103.


----------



## BruceS

bobnielsen said:


> You realize that the installation would have included a Slimline dish, which you will also need to get 99/103.


If he already has the older AT9 dish, that should work fine.


----------



## psywzrd

bobnielsen said:


> You realize that the installation would have included a Slimline dish, which you will also need to get 99/103.


Yes, I do realize that but the dish I have is sufficient.

BTW: they are sending HR20s, not HR21s. I was under the impression that they no longer had HR20s but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Kat22

All the different deals here amaze me!

We had to agree to a two year commitment, we also have to have an installer come out (no, we dont need a new dish). On the other hand, our equipment will not be leased, we will own it. It looks like we are getting one HR20 and we get to keep our old HR10-250. We only have the one unit. It's listed on our account as a "Swap Replace HR20 IRD" Free unit, Free install.

After reading here, I thought about calling to see if we could get the 2 year commitment removed, but I really do like the idea of owning the new unit instead of leasing and I'd hate to lose that deal by calling them back.

Did anyone else get to own their new units instead of leasing them?


----------



## psywzrd

I actually have no idea if my equipment will be leased or owned (they didn't say). I'm going to assume it's going to be leased though.


----------



## Drew2k

Kat22 said:


> All the different deals here amaze me!
> 
> We had to agree to a two year commitment, we also have to have an installer come out (no, we dont need a new dish). On the other hand, our equipment will not be leased, we will own it. It looks like we are getting one HR20 and we get to keep our old HR10-250. We only have the one unit. It's listed on our account as a "Swap Replace HR20 IRD" Free unit, Free install.
> 
> After reading here, I thought about calling to see if we could get the 2 year commitment removed, but I really do like the idea of owning the new unit instead of leasing and I'd hate to lose that deal by calling them back.
> 
> Did anyone else get to own their new units instead of leasing them?


My order also shows "swap replace HR20 IRD Free", but I won't own it - it will be leased - and I have no commitment. If you are indeed going to own the new receivers, make sure when you activate them that you ask to speak to the access card department (I think), as there is only one department that can change the status on your account from "leased" to "owned" ...


----------



## harsh

Kat22 said:


> It's listed on our account as a "Swap Replace HR20 IRD" Free unit, Free install.


I'm betting that the HR2x receiver you get will be leased.

Please keep us posted on what actually happens.


----------



## Jon J

Drew2k said:


> My order also shows "swap replace HR20 IRD Free", but I won't own it - it will be leased - and I have no commitment.


That is the same explanation I just received. It already shows on my order activity page. The CSR couldn't get the system to just send out the receiver, so a tech will bring it. I own the HR10-250 being "swapped replaced" so it stays with me and I can keep it active if I want.


----------



## Kat22

The rep told us that because we now own our equipment, the new equipment will be owned by us as well. I certainly will keep a look out to see what our account reflects and let you know.

Is there a monthly charge for the leased equipment? Because he also assured us there would be no increase in our current monthly bill.


----------



## Jon J

Kat22 said:


> The rep told us that because we now own our equipment, the new equipment will be owned by us as well. I certainly will keep a look out to see what our account reflects and let you know.


Don't be too surprised if this turns out to be misinformation. Their rules appear to allow you to keep your old receiver since they consider the new receiver a "loaner" so-to-speak.


----------



## bonscott87

And honestly I wouldn't want to own it. I'd rather lease. If it breaks and you own it, you must pay for a replacement. Leased they'll replace it at no cost or at most $20 shipping. Of course if you have the protection plan then an owned receiver will get replaced at no cost however.


----------



## Kat22

I'm just repeating what we were told.

If they don't let us "own" it, they better not stick us with the 2 year commitment (not that we have any plans of switching, just principal).


----------



## Drew2k

Kat22 said:


> The rep told us that because we now own our equipment, the new equipment will be owned by us as well. I certainly will keep a look out to see what our account reflects and let you know.
> 
> Is there a monthly charge for the leased equipment? Because he also assured us there would be no increase in our current monthly bill.


If you're deactivating the old receivers and activating the new receivers in their place, then you should see no change to your bill because it's a one-for-one swap, the new replaces the old.

However, if you activate any of the new receivers and keep any of the old receivers active, you'll see a $4.99 lease fee or mirror fee (depends on if they're leased or owned) for each new receiver that is not replacing an old receiver.


----------



## Kat22

So, there is no additional monthly charge to lease the equipment?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Kat22 said:


> So, there is no additional monthly charge to lease the equipment?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk, Kat22!

No. There is a $4.99 lease fee but that is the same thing as the $4.99 additional receiver fee for owned units. It is to mirror the programming to the receiver.


----------



## kwhittenberger

Ugh. I made the call tonight to swap out the old Zenith 520 I've had for years. Everything went smoothly and I got my install date for Sunday (they couldn't just ship it.)

After I hung up I remembered that I wanted to get it upgraded to the DVR. Big mistake. I've been swapped out to numerous different departments, none of whom could do anything to help, and one of whom finally just hung up on me, after canceling my original order without my knowledge.

Of course now that I have called back, in order to get the DVR, I have to spend $199 for the box, $99 for the install, plus shipping.


Now, after calling around, their recommendation is to go buy my own so I don;t have to pay the additional charges. 

What a pain.


----------



## cforrest

Well made the call for my parent's account & was surprised at what I got. 3 HD DVRs coming at no cost to swap out the 3 HR10-250s my parents have, they are also coming with a dish, which is not needed but not going to mess with their ordering system. Install date is 8/7, so a simple swap for the installer who thinks he needs to install a dish, but already have an AT-9 on the roof. Can't complain one bit so far. Thank you D*!


----------



## msmith

I'm not sure what to do about this.

I "replaced" my HR10-250 last September with 2 HR20's for $99 plus shipping. I think this was just before they stopped making deals over the phone and got stricter.

A few months ago, I got a call offering to upgrade my HR10-250. I declined, saying that I already had an HR20.

Now I'm wondering what to do.

I have an HR20 and an HR10-250 in the family room. We barely use the HR10 anymore - mostly for one program from OTA HD that we record and for whatever Suggestions comes up with (we really like that feature). The rest is on the HR20. Upstairs we have another HR20 that records just a few programs and is mainly there to be ready for MRV.

Should I just disconnect the HR10 and save $5/month, or do the free upgrade.

My wife is pushing for just disconnecting the HR10.


----------



## ft800

The installer came today to swap out the HR10 from my bedroom. He was to show up between 8 a.m. and noon, and he arrived at noon on the dot. He brought a HR21-100 and when he saw that I only had one line going to the receiver, he changed out the LNB to the one with the SWM. It took him a little bit to get it working, but now I can use both tuners in the bedroom. :hurah:

He didn't take the HR10, which is good since I still have shows to watch on it. I did sign up for the protection plan because I have no idea how that SWM works. Overall, a very good day.


----------



## LI-SVT

My wife called, a nice refurbed HR20-700 showed up today. I was happy it is that model. The HR20-700 is the one MPEG-4 DVR I am familiar with since I already have one. As they say the devil you know is better than the one you don't! With two models the same I would expect the behavior, good and bad, to be the same.

Plus I keep my OTA


----------



## bigrig

Michael D'Angelo;1670982 said:


> No. There is a $4.99 lease fee but that is the same thing as the $4.99 additional receiver fee for owned units. It is to mirror the programming to the receiver.


Okay...

So I'm getting my HR10-250 swapped out.

The CSR said the HR2x (black HR20 please!) would be Owned, no addtl 2 year commitment, and I assume I have to return the HR10-250.

So if I keep my HR10-250, does that mean the HR2x would be a lease? And when I deactivate the HR10-250 and the HR2x is my only receiver, I would pay the $4.99 per month lease fee?

I think I would rather lease than own if my monthly bill will stay the same. And I can scavenge the 250GB drive out of the HD Tivo.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

bigrig said:


> Okay...
> 
> So I'm getting my HR10-250 swapped out.
> 
> The CSR said the HR2x (black HR20 please!) would be Owned, no addtl 2 year commitment, and I assume I have to return the HR10-250.
> 
> So if I keep my HR10-250, does that mean the HR2x would be a lease? And when I deactivate the HR10-250 and the HR2x is my only receiver, I would pay the $4.99 per month lease fee?
> 
> I think I would rather lease than own if my monthly bill will stay the same. And I can scavenge the 250GB drive out of the HD Tivo.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


There is a very small chance you may get a HR20 but it will not be a black one. There was very few black HR20's. You will probably get a HR21 which are black.

I believe you have to send the HR10-250 back to DIRECTV (that is a part of the upgrade offer).

If the HR20/21 will be your only receiver than you will not have to pay the $4.99 fee since that unit will be a part of your programming package.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

I just tried calling, and the CSR was insisting I had to take an 18 month commitment to swap out my owned HR10-250.

Guess I will have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## harsh

DIRECTV needs to issue an official statement about the ownership status of the swapped in HR2x receivers. The CSRs don't seem to have anything authoritative (or maybe they just change the policy each day).


----------



## LI-SVT

My HR20 swap did not come with B-Band converters or any other cables . Lucky for me I had two extras.

Come on DirecTv, HR10s didn't have them. They should have been in the box.


----------



## DarinC

I guess that is one of the advantages of having it brought out by an installer, vs. having it shipped to you. I didn't even know about the converters, but the installer provided them. I prefer setting my equipment up myself, so when he arrived I told him I'd hook the units up to my stystems while he isntalled the new slimline dish. I assumed the untis would come with cables... I only had one spare DVI cable (I was getting two HR21s). I was going just hook it up temporarily with composite until I could get another DVI cable, but he gave me one. They have apparently stripped out all the cables from the box that may be redundant, and jsut provide them as needed for your set-up during the install. The converters wouldn't be necessary if the unit was replacing a non-DVR current gen HD receiver, or a bad HR2x.


----------



## Drew2k

Drew2k said:


> Color me shocked as well, but I just got in on the deal!
> 
> I just got off the phone with a very thorough CSR, Danny, who answered all my questions and set me up with an HD swap for next Wendesday - technician will deliver the receiver.
> 
> The fine details:
> There is no commitment extension
> The new HR2x will be leased, I can keep the owned HR10 and even relocate it for $0.00 if desired
> Since it's leased, I must return the HR2x if it's deactivated
> The new HR2x must be activated within 30 days of delivery
> There will be a $4.99 access fee per access card (standard); since I plan to deactivate my old HR10, no change to my account
> Professional installation included: dish, cable, setup, activation
> The only question he was uncertain of was whether or not I'd retain grandfathered status of my DVR fee (I have premiere) when I deactivate the old receiver and activate the new receiver. He believes I can retain grandfathered status if I make the new receiver primary when I activate it, since my current primary receiver is a very old TiVo HDVR2. I'm not sure about this ... I don't know if I want to mess with changing primary receivers, but for sure some day I will be deactivating the HDVR2, so I will have to deal with this eventually.





Drew2k said:


> Well the tech ain't gettin' the HR10 from me, so that could be fun! But I'll go by what the CSR told me, that I'll get to keep it, and I'll hold them to it. I don't expect any problems on this front ...


The tech showed up with my new HR21-100 DVR today ... and there were some problems. 

The good news is the installer had been to my house before for problems last year, and he called at 8 AM to say he'd be there in 10 minutes, and sure enough he was. I had everything ready for him - just had to place the new DVR on the shelf, add BBCs, and power it up ... but he asked where the HR10 was, because he needed it back. I explained that I was supposed to keep my HR10 and the CSR even said I could have it relocated for $0. That wasn't on the work order though, probably because I told the CSR I could move it myself.

I told the tech I'm not giving up the HR10, because I own it, but he said because the work order didn't say relocate, he had to bring it back, otherwise his inventory would be short and he'd be dinged. If I didn't give it back, he said 2 things could happen: (A) DIRECTV could charge me the full upgrade fee ($99), or (B) he could modify the work order through his HSP Halsted Communications to relocate the receiver, but I'd be billed $49 on my DIRECTV account and I'd have to dispute it with DIRECTV. I chose (B) and decided to take my chances ...

After he left, with an amended work order and leaving my HR10 behind, I called DIRECTV. I had to wait for the $49 charge to appear before I could dispute it, but they'd leave a note. It showed up within two hours, and I got the charge reversed.

I did confirm that my commitment date was not extended, and the new receiver is leased. Unfortunately, I also confirmed through the DIRECTV web site that adding the new receiver caused my grandfathered DVR status (as part of Premiere) to disappear, and I was charged a DVR fee. While questioning this, a 2nd CSR in the programming department told me she resolved it, but I didn't find out until later when I looked at the web site that she resolved it by giving me $5 credit for 12 months, which is actually $1 less than the DVR fee. Another call, and I asked for the credit to be reversed. (I'd rather have grandfathered status than a credit, and credits no longer look good.) The CSR had to fill out a form for her manager to act on the grandfathered status - they'll get back to me.

So ... a mixed bag of results today. It was a shiny new receiver, I may or may not have lost my grandfathered status for the Premiere package DVR fee, but I didnt' have to give up the HR10, I didn't have to pay a relocate fee, and I didn't get a commitment extension.

For anyone else who wants to take advantage of the swap offer and who wants to keep their HR10, make sure the work order has "Relocate Receiver" listed at no cost. That was my mistake and could have saved a little bit of trouble today ...


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Drew,

Did you have the tech directly replace the HR10 with the HR21?

What if you would have had him swap out one of your HDVR2s instead? Do you think he would have been happy to have left with that in hand?

I plan to swap a R10 for the HR20 (I hope...I use OTA), and not touch the HR10. I'd be willing to let him walk with the R10, if that simplifies things.

My install is tomorrow. I'll post what happens.


----------



## RandCfilm

Drew,

Similar thing here. I had 2 units swapped for HR21. Installer activated both units, one took the other did not. The one unit was getting all channels except for the HD, the CSR wanted to talk to me. The CSR said since I did not have a current package I had to upgrade to get the HD channels. I logged into my account and told him to add the HD package since it showed a disconnect credit, but it was not added back on my account. He insisted he could not add the HD unless it was a current package. Normally I would have halted the process and got everything cleared up, but I did not want to do that to the installer, so I said I would take it up with customer service. Today I called and finally got my -$3/month package restored. The CSR could not grasp that the package name was different, all the channels received were the same.

No issues about taking my other receivers, all I had to do was deactivate 2 of my other units (UltimateTV - I will miss  ). No where on my work order does it say anything about "relocate receiver" either.


----------



## RegGeek

Just one more success report.

I had a leased HR10 and already have an HR20 and HR21. In addition to reading about this offer here, I was also notified of an upgrade offer in an email regarding our Sunday Ticket subscription.

I wasn't going to upgrade after I got the email because I didn't want to reset my commitment clock. Not that I plan on going anywhere, but since the Tivo is currently on a SD TV that is mostly used for kids shows, I didn't see the need to reset our commitment just to get a new box. Reading here pushed me to go ahead and swap since there is no additional commitment. 

Thanks to the great information provided here when that TV goes out and we replace with it an HD set, we'll be all set with the latest and greatest. 

I asked for them to ship it and the CSR said that wasn't an option for her. She also said they probably would take the old unit. That isn't an issue for me at all. I don't own it, in fact I didn't even pay an upfront lease fee for it, and all it would do is collect dust in the basement.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

Just got off the phone with attempt number two tonight, and again, an 18 month commitment would be added. 
The CSR looked further and said it did not matter whether it is an upgrade or a swap. 

Then she asked where I was getting this information so I gave her the url here, and said she would have someone look into this.

Not fair everyone else is getting this with no commitment. I want all the HD channels back!


----------



## Drew2k

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Drew,
> 
> Did you have the tech directly replace the HR10 with the HR21?
> 
> What if you would have had him swap out one of your HDVR2s instead? Do you think he would have been happy to have left with that in hand?
> 
> I plan to swap a R10 for the HR20 (I hope...I use OTA), and not touch the HR10. I'd be willing to let him walk with the R10, if that simplifies things.
> 
> My install is tomorrow. I'll post what happens.


I really don't know if he'd have taken anything other than an HR10, but I didn't even think to offer an older HDVR2 as an alternative for the tech to take, because I wasn't willing for him to take _anything_ from my house. It all falls back on what the CSR told me when I placed the order. If the agent had told me the tech would take the receiver, I would have not had a problem, but the agent told me I'd get to keep it, so I was firm today with the tech and ended up quite satisfied.


----------



## akohlhaa

The installer came today to swap out the two HR10 from my home. He was to show up between 8 a.m. and noon, and he arrived at 9Am on the dot. He brought two HR21-200 and a trimline dish and installed the same.
He didn't take the HR10s, but I had to sign a statement that I kept them. The reason I gave is that I owned the HR10s and the replacements are leased and therefore it is not an even swap. No commitment for use. On the whole it was a smooth transaction but I am not sure I like the HR21s but I will give it some time. I have the option to switch to cable and a real TiVo if I want. Time will tell


----------



## nighthawk777

My brother called today to see if he could get two of his receivers swapped out. One is mpg2 HD, the other is SD. He wanted to trade them in for 2 HR20 or HR21's. They offered him a free HR20 or HR21 for his HD receiver and on the nonhd receiver he would have to pay like 199. They also told him there would be like 100 installation fee. Does this sound right? Should there be an install fee?


----------



## OverThereTooMuch

Drew2k said:


> I did confirm that my commitment date was not extended


I confirmed this last night too. At first she told me there was a 24 month commitment. I corrected her and said the VM I got said there was no commitment. She had to look something up in her computer, but read something like "all swaps done after <some date in May> no longer have a 24 month commitment attached to them".

It would be a hell of a lot easier if they'd just email us with the terms and conditions of this upgrade, instead of making everyone correct their CSR's 

Still, thanks to this site, it was a pretty painless call. I'll be happy to finally be getting more than 3 or 4 non-local channels in HD.

She couldn't set up an install appointment though (system was down). Because she couldn't set up an appt., she couldn't give me the number to my local installer. I was able to log in to the DTV website today and schedule the appointment. No info about the installer there (at least not the I saw).

Edit: Why do people want to keep their HR10-250's? I didn't think there was much of a market for them on ebay anymore. I just looked and saw some dufus selling a new one for $700. :eek2: I hope ebay buyers aren't that stupid.


----------



## RobertE

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Edit: Why do people want to keep their HR10-250's? I didn't think there was much of a market for them on ebay anymore. I just looked and saw some dufus selling a new one for $700. :eek2: I hope ebay buyers aren't that stupid.


Yes they are.

Here's what will happen:

Someone will buy it for $700 so they can "own" it.  
Then they will call to get a "free" upgrade to the HR2x after they find out they won't get squat for HD with the HR10.
We we get to read yet another gripe thread about how DirecTv is screwing over HR10 owners with the HR2x and the lack of Tivo/OTA/whatever.


----------



## Jon J

Smooth as silk.

An HR21-100 (I was unaware it is black) was just installed. I was prepared for him and the tech loved it since all he had to do was connect the two existing coax runs to the BBCs and plug in the andio/video cables. The receiver downloaded software while he phoned in. Activation was simple and swift.

I kept the HR10-250 and will leave it active for a little while. The new receiver already shows on my account as leased, which I expected.

All in all, a pleasant experience. :up: 

Added: The tech said the install company was gearing up for the activation of DTV11. He said they expected to get slammed with installs when it lights up.


----------



## Juppers

I know I held on to my HR10 to give to my parents to use in their RV. Since there is only 1 Ka RV dish out there right now, and it is about $1500, they won't be wanting or needing one of those. The advantage the HR10-250 gives them though is digital OTA and will still get the SD versions of everything. They only have SD sets in there, so it's the perfect unit for them.


----------



## kwhittenberger

nighthawk777 said:


> My brother called today to see if he could get two of his receivers swapped out. One is mpg2 HD, the other is SD. He wanted to trade them in for 2 HR20 or HR21's. They offered him a free HR20 or HR21 for his HD receiver and on the nonhd receiver he would have to pay like 199. They also told him there would be like 100 installation fee. Does this sound right? Should there be an install fee?


Was the HD receiver a DVR? This is basically what happened to me after a huge run-around with the CSRs. I could swap out my HD receiver for the H20, but I would have to pay $199 for the DVR plus the $99 install. Couldn't get anyone to budge.


----------



## kilo

... for my TiVo's. Deadline to swap is July 31.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

WOW! That's was nice.  It took a little work...but it was well worth the effort.

I called the HSP yesterday and asked if I could get a HR20, since I'm an OTA user. "No dice...we only have HR21s". OK, no problem. I'll deal with it.

The installer showed up today, and I took him where the R10 was...and showed him an empty shelf with a phone line, and a diplexer with one coax labeled "Sat" and the other "OTA". He said that I needed two cables for the DVR, and that there's no way to use the OTA. I agreed that the HR21 can't handle the OTA, but I've installed a SWM-8 and the single "Sat" coax will work just fine. He then asked to see the SWM. So, I took him outside and showed him the FTM module. He had only heard about them, but that was the first one he saw...and agreed to install using the single coax.

After downloading the latest NR, and activation, he asked about the IRD he just "swapped out". I told him it was owned and I'd like to keep it. He says OK...I tip, and he leaves.

Then I call D* customer service and ask if I can get an AM21, since the HR20 wasn't available. It took several attempts until the CSR understood what it was, and why I needed it. I was placed on hold a few times...and finally she told me it was on the way, at no charge.

I went on-line to D*.com and sure enough there's an order for a free AM21.

So, I've still got the HR10-250 as a 300 hour SD DVR, now. Sweet!

Thanks D*


----------



## PowerStrokeHD

Drew2k said:


> Unfortunately, I also confirmed through the DIRECTV web site that adding the new receiver caused my grandfathered DVR status (as part of Premiere) to disappear, and I was charged a DVR fee. While questioning this, a 2nd CSR in the programming department told me she resolved it, but I didn't find out until later when I looked at the web site that she resolved it by giving me $5 credit for 12 months, which is actually $1 less than the DVR fee. Another call, and I asked for the credit to be reversed. (I'd rather have grandfathered status than a credit, and credits no longer look good.) The CSR had to fill out a form for her manager to act on the grandfathered status - they'll get back to me.


Please let us know how this works out for you. I also have Premier that includes grandfathered DVR status, so I have a feeling that I will be encountering the same issues as you in the near future...


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

Well, looks like third time was the charm. Got a CSR tonight to give me the new equipment for free, said there was no commitment, and before he placed the order he re-confirmed there would be no commitment. Install is for next Wednesday. Woot!


----------



## Drew2k

PowerStrokeHD said:


> Please let us know how this works out for you. I also have Premier that includes grandfathered DVR status, so I have a feeling that I will be encountering the same issues as you in the near future...


I still haven't been contacted by a manager and no indication on the account that the charge for DVR Service was reversed, so either it's still under review or a decision was made not to restore my grandfathered status and they haven't told me yet ...

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just moving slowly through their systems from the CSR to the manager for action ... but I don't have hopes for it.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Drew2k said:


> I still haven't been contacted by a manager and no indication on the account that the charge for DVR Service was reversed, so either it's still under review or a decision was made not to restore my grandfathered status and they haven't told me yet ...
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just moving slowly through their systems from the CSR to the manager for action ... but I don't have hopes for it.


Best of luck, Drew.

It must boil down to the ability of the CSR, you get.

I've upgraded/added four IRDs, including the primary once, since Total Choice disappeared...and still have my free DVR status.


----------



## dave29

Drew2k said:


> I still haven't been contacted by a manager and no indication on the account that the charge for DVR Service was reversed, so either it's still under review or a decision was made not to restore my grandfathered status and they haven't told me yet ...
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's just moving slowly through their systems from the CSR to the manager for action ... but I don't have hopes for it.


drew,
my grandfathered ''free'' dvr had been removed somehow and i had been getting charged a fee for 4 months(and i didnt even know)
i emailed d* and they got it fixed, and even credited me for the 4 months od dvr charges.
i couldnt believe how easy it was. they replied to my email within 3 hours and i checked online and everything was fixed and the credit was there.
so, i have been emailing them ever since, i never call in. seems like their email system works way better.


----------



## Drew2k

dave29 said:


> drew,
> my grandfathered ''free'' dvr had been removed somehow and i had been getting charged a fee for 4 months(and i didnt even know)
> i emailed d* and they got it fixed, and even credited me for the 4 months od dvr charges.
> i couldnt believe how easy it was. they replied to my email within 3 hours and i checked online and everything was fixed and the credit was there.
> so, i have been emailing them ever since, i never call in. seems like their email system works way better.


Thanks Dave. I'll try the email route ...


----------



## bigrig

First tech showed up Wednesday without the new dish. I rescheduled for Friday and that guy said he only brought the dish because of the note I added on the appointment. Got a refurb HR21-700.

He didn't take the HR10-250, and I signed a lease agreement. Does that mean it's leased? I couldn't tell from the My Setup info on the D* website.

Matt

Edit - I just called and they're also sending an AM21 for OTA


----------



## Tom Robertson

bigrig said:


> First tech showed up Wednesday without the new dish. I rescheduled for Friday and that guy said he only brought the dish because of the note I added on the appointment. Got a refurb HR21-700.
> 
> He didn't take the HR10-250, and I signed a lease agreement. Does that mean it's leased? I couldn't tell from the My Setup info on the D* website.
> 
> Matt


Yes, it most should be leased; tho mistakes can happen. If you go to recent activity you might see leased receiver fee.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Drew2k

Drew2k said:


> Thanks Dave. I'll try the email route ...


Sent a message through the DIRECTV web site this morning, this afternoon I was watching a program from my playlist and got dumped to live TV with a message that DVR Service was not active. One minute later, it was active again. I went on line and sure enough, my grandfathered status was restored. Who's a happy camper?

<<<<<<<<<<< That guy.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Good for you!


----------



## PowerStrokeHD

Good to hear it worked out Drew. Thanks for letting us know...


----------



## OverThereTooMuch

Had my install today.

It did not go as smoothly as one would hope. I did what I could to be prepared, and it didn't help.

1) Called DTV last Monday or Tuesday to set up an appointment. They got all of my info and got the work order set up, except that the scheduling tool was down.
2) Tuesday or Wednesday, the tool came back online and I was able to use it to schedule the appointment for today.
3) Called Thursday or Friday to find out who my installer was and get contact info.
4) Got a few calls from DTV over the last week to confirm install date/time.
5) Called installer company yesterday to make sure that work order was correct. Installer company had no record of me.
6) Called DTV again. They gave me the correct installer info. (Don't know if the original info was bad, or if it got changed for some reason)
7) Called installer. They said work order didn't show a dish, though it was mentioned in the notes. I understand that since it's not on the WO, they won't get reimbursed, which is why I'm calling now. Person there couldn't change the work order, wouldn't conference in DTV to get the problem resolved. She stated that the installer would still have one or more dishes on their truck.
8) Called DTV again to try to fix the WO. Can't be changed. CSR spoke w/ supervisor and says that "installers should EXPECT to swap out a new dish when doing a receiver swap". I challenge him on this since it's not on the work order. No change, nothing more he can do. 
9) My install window is today 12-4. Installer calls at 9 something. I'm not home.
10) Installer calls again around 11:45. I'm still not home. Got there like 5 minutes later. YAY for showing up just before the window, but BOO for the 9am call 
11) Guess what the installer doesn't have on his truck? That's right, the dish.  I let him proceed with the receiver swap anyway. In the end, I'm glad I did because that took a long time to get working.
12) Pops the receiver (HR21-100) into the empty shelf, reboots it once or twice, it downloads software, and he attempts to activate it. It took at least 3 calls and at least 2 more reboot cycles before the programming was activated. The first 2 CSR's sent something to the box, and basically said there was nothing more they could do. The 3rd CSR, who I think was in a different group, immediately noticed some problem w/ the account and got it fixed within a few minutes.
13) Called DTV AGAIN to set up new appointment for dish install. Can't take another day off work, so have to wait until the weekend of the 26th. Not a horribly long time, but not exactly ideal either.

The sucky part here is that the survey they had me fill out is all based on what the installer did. The installer did great. Other parts of the process are seriously busted.


----------



## turls

Ok, I know I don't follow these boards as closely as many of you, but DirecTV are screw-ups sometimes. I made it clear from the first call I got to the last (talking to both DirecTV and the install company, numerous different CSRs) that I had to have OTA. This is how this started after the first phone call: I was promised SWM, HR20s (that would be *shipped to me directly*, and a new slim line dish since I'm having intermittent trouble with only MPEG2 HD channels (from slight to major macroblocking). It turned into, after numerous calls up to the call from the actual installer this morning: No SWM (not in my area), receivers are coming with the installer, and they won't be HR20s and the installer who bragged how long he had been doing this had never heard of AM21s.

I would have made DirecTV promise to go ahead and send out the AM21s at no charge but they ASSURED me I would get HR20s. I don't want to cancel the install, so I guess I get to take my chances that they actually will send me AM21s free of charge. The thing is I really can't even do OTA in the room where I'm getting a swap because I don't have SWM yet, but I will do so when they upgrade me later to that.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

It took a while, since the CSR was unfamiliar with them.

But I did prevail and got an AM21 shipped free.

The HSP here didn't have them either.

Hey, installers on the board...do you have AM21s, or must they always be obtained via D* directly or a third party?


----------



## DarinC

turls said:


> I guess I get to take my chances that they actually will send me AM21s free of charge.


FWIW, they sent me an AM21 free of charge (a few weeks ago) after my "upgrade" to HR21s. I called DirecTV, told them there were channels I get locally they don't carry, which I could get with the HR10 but not with their replacement boxes I just got (though honestly, I'm more interested in the rain fade protection, and immunity to any future overcompression). The rep I talked to could find the info in her system for the AM21, and that it was $50, but could not figure out how to order it. After he calling several other people, she finally came back and said she found out how to order it, and "good news... it's free".

I only got one (it's probably overkill for my other HR21... I'm counting on being able to MRV them at some point), so I'm not sure if they'd give you two for free. But apparently there is an offer in their system to give you at least one for free.


----------



## turls

DarinC said:


> (though honestly, I'm more interested in the rain fade protection, and immunity to any future overcompression)


Don't forget about the hostage situation referred to in my sig which you open yourself up to. That's at least as big of an issue as what you mention. In my case I really do get channels off the back side they don't carry. Besides not even carrying all the HD channels in my primary DMA.

What a debacle this whole AM21 thing is--I think I called this as soon as I found out about their "workaround" a few months ago. The install companies don't stock them or know what they are, and DirecTV should never be charging for them since all it does it get the HR21 to the level of the HR20 and HD Tivos they are replacing, and it is more of a hassle than it is probably worth if they really added up the expense of dealing with it.


----------



## bobemac

turls said:


> Don't forget about the hostage situation referred to in my sig which you open yourself up to. That's at least as big of an issue as what you mention. In my case I really do get channels off the back side they don't carry. Besides not even carrying all the HD channels in my primary DMA.
> 
> What a debacle this whole AM21 thing is--I think I called this as soon as I found out about their "workaround" a few months ago. The install companies don't stock them or know what they are, and DirecTV should never be charging for them since all it does it get the HR21 to the level of the HR20 and HD Tivos they are replacing, and it is more of a hassle than it is probably worth if they really added up the expense of dealing with it.


 IMO, the AM 21 is an enhancement.
I'm receiving more OTA channels now.
The signal has gotten stronger with the AM21, and more reliable than
my previous OTA reception with the TIVO 10-250 receiver.


----------



## RobertE

Kansas Zephyr said:


> It took a while, since the CSR was unfamiliar with them.
> 
> But I did prevail and got an AM21 shipped free.
> 
> The HSP here didn't have them either.
> 
> Hey, installers on the board...do you have AM21s, or must they always be obtained via D* directly or a third party?


AM21s are CPE (Customer Provided Equipment). HSPs are/will not be stocking them. ANY CSR that states otherwise is misspoken.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

RobertE said:


> AM21s are CPE (Customer Provided Equipment). HSPs are/will not be stocking them. ANY CSR that states otherwise is misspoken.


Thanks much!

Should the HSPs at least know what they are, even if they don't have them?

The last installer kept telling me that my TV antenna "will not work after February". I kept assuring him that it would keep receiving the DTV it was capturing now for the HR20s, and asked about the AM21. He had no idea.

But, he did know about the SWM-8. He had no clue if, or when, they would have them, however. He insisted that he look at it before he would install the HR21. Which I was more than happy to oblige.


----------



## RobertE

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Thanks much!
> 
> Should the HSPs at least know what they are, even if they don't have them?
> 
> The last installer kept telling me that my TV antenna "will not work after February". I kept assuring him that it would keep receiving the DTV it was capturing now for the HR20s, and asked about the AM21. He had no idea.
> 
> But, he did know about the SWM-8. He had no clue if, or when, they would have them, however. He insisted that he look at it before he would install the HR21. Which I was more than happy to oblige.


Should they know about them, yes. However, depending on the local trainer, the knowledge shared can be anywhere in the spectrum. Most of the time, it's non-existant.


----------



## turls

RobertE said:


> AM21s are CPE (Customer Provided Equipment). HSPs are/will not be stocking them. ANY CSR that states otherwise is misspoken.


My e-mail conversation with DirecTV is not getting me anywhere on getting this thrown in so I get the closest current match to what they are replacing (HR21 + AM21 approximately equals HR20). Oh fun, another round of CSR roulette for a lousy $50 box. Its the principle of it more than the money.

So they honestly thought they were going to just remove an important feature and come out with a workaround but weren't going to include it with any HR21 purchase/upgrade/swap for free for customers that require it. Its not enough to save the money in the boxes on the 95% of people that don't care they aren't getting OTA. Nuts.

On top of that, they call me unsolicited making this offer and assure me they will get me OTA. Its bait and switch, no matter how good of a "deal" it is.


----------



## RobertE

turls said:


> My e-mail conversation with DirecTV is not getting me anywhere on getting this thrown in so I get the closest current match to what they are replacing (HR21 + AM21 approximately equals HR20). Oh fun, another round of CSR roulette for a lousy $50 box. Its the principle of it more than the money.
> 
> So they honestly thought they were going to just remove an important feature and come out with a workaround but weren't going to include it with any HR21 purchase/upgrade/swap for free for customers that require it. Its not enough to save the money in the boxes on the 95% of people that don't care they aren't getting OTA. Nuts.
> 
> On top of that, they call me unsolicited making this offer and assure me they will get me OTA. Its bait and switch, no matter how good of a "deal" it is.


Sorry you feel that way.

Just as a data point, out of the 100 or so HR21's that I've put in, I've been asked about the AM21/OTA a grand total of zero (0) times.

While extremely important to some, to the masses, it's not missed/needed/desired.


----------



## turls

Yeah, because they only worry about it after they realize that they are missing a subchannel or main station they didn't realize until they got into this they are without. Is that number really a surprise? And besides, you're proving my point, isn't it easier for DirecTV to just go ahead and throw it in for those that already have it that are (for all practical purposes) having it taken away--those that obviously need it or wouldn't bother complaining?


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

My install went pretty flawlessly, while the guy was setting up the new dish, I hooked up the HR21-100.
He asked if the HR10-250 was owned, then said I could keep it. But he canceled its service during the call anyway. 

Several missing TiVo features were immediate, but the new HD channels are a huge plus. I was very impressed with the surround on SciFi HD. The On-Demand looks interesting too, going to have to run some CAT-5 to check it out.


----------



## bigrig

So far I am not impressed by the On Demand content...

Matt


----------



## Gone2Maui

I got them to "swap" my HR10 last year but was able to keep the HR10. Should I try to see if I can get them to swap again? I can't live with just one DVR but my wife will not be happy to lose the TiVo since she is familiar with the interface.


----------



## Tom Robertson

You can always try and get told no. And if you are very lucky, perhaps you'll get told yes. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## vurbano

Gone2Maui said:


> I got them to "swap" my HR10 last year but was able to keep the HR10. Should I try to see if I can get them to swap again? I can't live with just one DVR but my wife will not be happy to lose the TiVo since she is familiar with the interface.


Definately try because it worked for me. Last year I got the HR20-100 for cost of shipping, no mention of a swap and this month Im getting a free upgrade on the HR10 that I moved to another room.


----------



## vurbano

turls said:


> My e-mail conversation with DirecTV is not getting me anywhere on getting this thrown in so I get the closest current match to what they are replacing (HR21 + AM21 approximately equals HR20). Oh fun, another round of CSR roulette for a lousy $50 box. Its the principle of it more than the money.
> 
> So they honestly thought they were going to just remove an important feature and come out with a workaround but weren't going to include it with any HR21 purchase/upgrade/swap for free for customers that require it. Its not enough to save the money in the boxes on the 95% of people that don't care they aren't getting OTA. Nuts.
> 
> On top of that, they call me unsolicited making this offer and assure me they will get me OTA. Its bait and switch, no matter how good of a "deal" it is.


Im in the same boat. How long has D* been promising DMA 43 HD locals? I guess Norfolk's transponder was broken on D10. What luck? Hopefully they will light up in a month or two on D11. Anyway the 2 CSR's Ive been through so far haven been able to understand that someone might want to watch or record Network OTA HD programs on their newly upgraded equipment which provides no network HD. I really ddnt want to have to own anymore D* equipment but I may have too.


----------



## donyoop

I have been too busy using my HR21 to stop and thank Stuart for the tip, even though I would have been next in line having the HD extra pack. 

Thanks! I'm glad I was patient in replacing my HR10, which btw was rock solid for me it's entire life.

Don


----------



## waynebtx

Got an email today offering me a free swap out for my H10 so think i will take them up on it


----------



## babzog

Michael D'Angelo;1670982 said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk, Kat22!
> 
> No. There is a $4.99 lease fee but that is the same thing as the $4.99 additional receiver fee for owned units. It is to mirror the programming to the receiver.


Does the lease fee apply if there's just one receiver in the house?


----------



## cforrest

babzog said:


> Does the lease fee apply if there's just one receiver in the house?


First receiver is usually free with any package. Any additional receiver on the account will be charged $4.99/month!


----------



## babzog

cforrest said:


> First receiver is usually free with any package. Any additional receiver on the account will be charged $4.99/month!


Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

babzog, cforrest is correct. The first receiver is included in the programming package. All receivers after the are charged $4.99 to mirror the programming to the receiver. Leased units are called leased fees and owned units are called additional receiver fee.


----------



## waynebtx

WoW called this morning and will have my replacement for my H10 Monday 7/21 thats the fastest i have ever gotten.


----------



## Gone2Maui

I "replaced" my HR10 last year with an HR20-100. Just got a call from DirecTV offering me a replacement on my HR10 since it couldn't receive the new channels. I asked what the model was and if I could get local OTA channels. The rep didn't have a clue and was having computer problems and put me on hold half a dozen times. She told me it would be an HD20 and that it would receive locals. I told her I think she's referring to an HR20 and she corrected herself. It took about 30 minutes for her to schedule my installation (this coming Friday), and I got 3 months of Starz free too.

It will be interesting to see what equipment the installer brings. Now I have to wean my wife off the HDTiVo. I still like the HR10 better from the DLB and it seems to manage season passes better than the HR20.

I almost didn't take the call because the Calling Line ID said it was from a toll free number which are typically no one I want to talk to. If the name display had been DirecTV I wouldn't have hesitated.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Don't count on getting an HR20.

It's what the HSP has in stock...no matter what the CSR promised.

But, don't worry. If you get a HR21, like I did, just call D* and press them until they send you a free AM21, like I did, too.


----------



## grizzly

Interesting conversation last night.

I called because I wanted to make sure I was under no commitment. I had an issue with it last year and wanted to make sure it was resolved. It wasn't.

After long discussion told guy I wanted to be connected to protection plan dept. One of my HR10-250s has been having disk problems and I was looking to get it replaced(I have 3 HR10-250s on my account)....imagine my surprise when I was offered the following:

3 HD DVRS (I pointed out that I need OTA, they said they could get me HR20s)
No commitment

These would be owned (New policy as of May 14th)

No Shipping

No install required, but they would have to be shipped out 2 first and then a week later due to ordering system.

I was like flabbergasted. Seems they really do want to get rid of HD Tivos. Cost to me 0 dollars.....


Kevin


----------



## RobertE

grizzly said:


> Interesting conversation last night.
> 
> I called because I wanted to make sure I was under no commitment. I had an issue with it last year and wanted to make sure it was resolved. It wasn't.
> 
> After long discussion told guy I wanted to be connected to protection plan dept. One of my HR10-250s has been having disk problems and I was looking to get it replaced(I have 3 HR10-250s on my account)....imagine my surprise when I was offered the following:
> 
> 3 HD DVRS (I pointed out that I need OTA, they said they could get me HR20s)
> No commitment
> 
> These would be owned (New policy as of May 14th)
> 
> No Shipping
> 
> No install required, but they would have to be shipped out 2 first and then a week later due to ordering system.
> 
> I was like flabbergasted. Seems they really do want to get rid of HD Tivos. Cost to me 0 dollars.....
> 
> Kevin


Don't count on HR20s showing up. CSRs have no ability to specify a specific model.


----------



## turls

Well after trying to fool around with the AM21s and that unintentionally delaying my upgrade install, I got the HR21's (2) on Friday. The installer said that there were known issues with the old 5 LNB dish that could have been causing my issues with MPEG2 HD channels. He blamed some problems on the small jumper wires. He installed the slimline dish. Sure enough, I haven't had any pixelation I can blame on DirecTV since he put that in. Hopefully my rain fade issues will be better as well if the dish is better or just aimed better because I was getting too much rain fade on the old dish.

I had no success by e-mail on the AM21s after a lot of back and forth, so I'll try the phone route.

QUESTION: I talked to the installer some about SWM and he said that was coming for residential install in my area. But if it does, that will most likely be the SWM built into the dish (SWMline), correct? And that would be incompatible with my legacy receivers including the SD Tivos in my kids rooms? I was going to wait out "free" SWM like I did these receivers but I might as well re-wire on my own if it probably won't ever come.


----------



## jfulcher

I can't seem to get CS to budge on a free upgrade for my HR10. I added a HR20 last year and they installed a slimline then, but i paid regular price at the time for the receiver. Any suggestions? It's frustrating I pay $150/mo and they can't break off a $200 receiver to change out their old technology.


----------



## jfulcher

turls said:


> Well after trying to fool around with the AM21s and that unintentionally delaying my upgrade install, I got the HR21's (2) on Friday. The installer said that there were known issues with the old 5 LNB dish that could have been causing my issues with MPEG2 HD channels. He blamed some problems on the small jumper wires. He installed the slimline dish. Sure enough, I haven't had any pixelation I can blame on DirecTV since he put that in. Hopefully my rain fade issues will be better as well if the dish is better or just aimed better because I was getting too much rain fade on the old dish.
> 
> I had no success by e-mail on the AM21s after a lot of back and forth, so I'll try the phone route.
> 
> QUESTION: I talked to the installer some about SWM and he said that was coming for residential install in my area. But if it does, that will most likely be the SWM built into the dish (SWMline), correct? And that would be incompatible with my legacy receivers including the SD Tivos in my kids rooms? I was going to wait out "free" SWM like I did these receivers but I might as well re-wire on my own if it probably won't ever come.


What were the known issues? I occasionally get pixelation on my HD locals. I think they are all Mpeg 4 though.


----------



## turls

jfulcher said:


> What were the known issues? I occasionally get pixelation on my HD locals. I think they are all Mpeg 4 though.


He didn't go into details, he just blamed a lot of problems with those older 5 LNB dishes on the design with the jumpers. At this point if you can swing it if you have any pixelation/signal issues at all that can't be attributed to dish alignment issues, it is probably worth it to get that switched out. I had the protection plan, but just didn't mess with it because I couldn't narrow down where the problem was, and I was hoping they would drop the MPEG2 HD sooner than now. I figured since I was taking off work anyway I'd try to kill two birds with one stone and I seemed to.

I have no idea why in my case it only affected MPEG2 HD.


----------



## chachster

Just saw at the bottom of my Sunday Ticket email to call the number for the free hd upgrade. Called and scheduled for Thursday AM. Logged into my DirecTV account and don't see it there yet, but it may just take time to get upgraded. Finally time to say goodbye to my HR10-250... at least I will be able to get all the HD channels on the new one instead of having to switch viewing areas!


----------



## waynebtx

Just got mine and i got an H23-600 sweet.


----------



## chachster

Was just able to check the status on the website of the order. All I see listed is a 5LNB Dish and Free Install. Guess this means another call to DirecTV to get that fixed.

Called and said I would need to wait until Sept 12th to get that upgraded. 

Not going to "throw a fit" I'll just call back Sept 12th and see if they honor that upgrade.


----------



## turls

Wow. Congratulations to those that got the AM21 for free that explained why they wanted the same off-air functionality they had on the receivers DirecTV obsoleted. I've tried e-mail and talked to 2 different people at DirecTV, calmly and with a great case, and have been shot down. I'm sure by now that there is some note on my account to not give any AM21s. It doesn't matter I was promised OTA by the DirecTV reps that convinced me to upgrade (I initially turned them down and they called back numerous times). It doesn't matter there are at probably a dozen channels I don't get with HD LIL. It doesn't matter I spent good money for a 40 foot antenna tower.

DirecTV really needs to train their people better and hold them accountable for the promises they make.

Sure would like to know what the variable is that negated me from this or if it was just the luck of CSR roulette. I haven't gotten anything else free from DirecTV since Sunday Ticket Superfan last year. I spend almost $200 a month when I'm paying for NFL and MLB Tickets. Never been late on a payment. I've been a customer since 1996. Thanks a lot DirecTV.


----------



## win

turls said:


> Thanks a lot DirecTV.


I have been a customer about as long as you have, and feel the same way about DirectV at this point.

It's just as likely that I will switch to a different provider before I will switch a working HR10-250 to a box that may or may not work.

At least the cable company never made any of my purchased equipment obsolete.


----------



## Tom Robertson

win said:


> I have been a customer about as long as you have, and feel the same way about DirectV at this point.
> 
> It's just as likely that I will switch to a different provider before I will switch a working HR10-250 to a box that may or may not work.
> 
> At least the cable company never made any of my purchased equipment obsolete.


They are about to in many, many locations...

And my first cable box would no longer work on most cable systems, the encryption has changed (because it was so easy to bypass...)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## reubenray

I got the e-mail for the free upgrade and was able to contact them today. I refused the deal. She wanted to give me a H21 in which I would not only lose OTA plus I would have to pay a monthly fee. She wanted to replace either my Sony HD200 or the H10 in which I own both and they both pull in the OTA. I told her over and over that it was not a fair upgrade hoping he would up it to a HDDVR, but she would not budge. I currently have a HR10-250 plus a HR20-100 and was anticipating D*replacing the HR10-250. She also kept saying I could use the new H21 where I did not need OTA. I told her I use all 4 of my receivers to pull in the HD OTA due to not getting them via D*.


----------



## reubenray

chachster said:


> Was just able to check the status on the website of the order. All I see listed is a 5LNB Dish and Free Install. Guess this means another call to DirecTV to get that fixed.
> 
> Called and said I would need to wait until Sept 12th to get that upgraded.
> 
> Not going to "throw a fit" I'll just call back Sept 12th and see if they honor that upgrade.


What happens after Sept. 12th?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

reubenray said:


> I got the e-mail for the free upgrade and was able to contact them today. I refused the deal. She wanted to give me a H21 in which I would not only lose OTA plus I would have to pay a monthly fee. She wanted to replace either my Sony HD200 or the H10 in which I own both and they both pull in the OTA. I told her over and over that it was not a fair upgrade hoping he would up it to a HDDVR, but she would not budge. I currently have a HR10-250 plus a HR20-100 and was anticipating D*replacing the HR10-250. She also kept saying I could use the new H21 where I did not need OTA. I told her I use all 4 of my receivers to pull in the HD OTA due to not getting them via D*.


For the record, I'm a BIG user of OTA, too.

But, think about it. It looks like you can get 2 H21s and a HR21 for free. That's $397, if you went to Best Buy.

Most likely, you can talk a CSR into at least one free AM21. (It has been posted that D* will probably update the H21 and H23 to work with the AM21, too.)

In the worst case, you'll spend $150 for 3 AM21s. Compared to $547 to buy the IRDs and the external tuners later.

MPEG2 HD will go away. Why not get the MPEG4 IRDs at a great discount today?


----------



## rocket68

I am scheduled to get the following tomorrow morning.

"Swap Replace DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable)

"Swap Replace HR20-IRD"

"Professional Installation"

All of this is to be free. CSR indicated that I was getting a H23. She did not indicate that I was getting the HR20.

I presently have a Sony HD200 and a DirecTV HR10-250 plus two other non HD receivers. My plan has been to upgrade the two non HD to another HDR and HD receiver. I use the present two HD receivers with OTA due to ability to get stations outside of my local area. Very important that this continues

My reading of various posts on this discussions leads me to believe that I need a SWM-8. Also need four AM-21's for the OTA.

Any recommendations?

Thanks,


----------



## OverThereTooMuch

Welcome rocket68! :welcome_s 

I think it's pretty unlikely that they're going to give you 4 AM21's, but they're only $50 each. And to be clear, the installer tomorrow won't bring any. You'll have to order these through DTV. 

One thing missing from your order is the new dish. Unfortunately, I had the same experience last week. Within 24 hours of the appointment, I was told that DTV couldn't edit a work order. So they can't add the dish now. You should definitely call DTV back and make sure they get one ordered for you. There's a chance the installer will have the dish on his truck, but most will need a work order before installing it.

Based off the install they're doing tomorrow, you might qualify for the SWMline dish (depends on what part of the country you're in). You should ask the CSR to note it in the work order.


----------



## rocket68

Can OTA be integrated with the SWMline dish? Location in Northern KY, just south of Cincinnati.

I have researched the SWM-8 and can see how it is possible with that equipment. Not sure of how do the same thing with the SWMline dish.

Thanks,


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

rocket68 said:


> Can OTA be integrated with the SWMline dish? Location in Northern KY, just south of Cincinnati.
> 
> I have researched the SWM-8 and can see how it is possible with that equipment. Not sure of how do the same thing with the SWMline dish.
> 
> Thanks,


Just use a diplexer...SWMline output into the SAT side...OTA into the Ant side.

Split as needed...using a power pass one leg splitter for the power injector...run to the IRDs.

Use another diplexer to break out the sat and OTA.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Rocket68, welcome to the forums! :welcome_s

While diplexing will work, it is not recommended. If there is anyway to get a second cable run...

(That said, I do test it, tho not on a swmline [not enough tuners for me].)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## scottchez

Could the next person that gets a free AM21 for FREE after installer did the swap, could you please ask what the offer code or screen code is so others can get it.

I called and the CSR did not know what I was talking about. Did not know that Over the Air was even possible. I will try an other CSR again later.


----------



## rocket68

Tom Robertson said:


> Rocket68, welcome to the forums! :welcome_s
> 
> While diplexing will work, it is not recommended. If there is anyway to get a second cable run...
> 
> (That said, I do test it, tho not on a swmline [not enough tuners for me].)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I am waiting for the service person to arrive. Let's see what I get. Thanks to all for the information.


----------



## rocket68

OK, since the original order did not have the new dish, the installer could not get permission to install. New order was put in for dish and date for dish and receivers changed to date of dish install (Next Tuesday)

Requested a SWM Slimline from DirecTV for install. CSR said this was not possible.
Also requested a AM-21 since the installer only had HR-21 on truck. CSR said he was sending a HR-20 to the installer.

I guess I'm going ahead and order a SWM-8, 1-8 splitter and 4 diplexers and try to get them here before the installer comes next Tuesday. I will have 4 receivers for the present, but plan to add more.


----------



## RobertE

rocket68 said:


> OK, since the original order did not have the new dish, the installer could not get permission to install. New order was put in for dish and date for dish and receivers changed to date of dish install (Next Tuesday)
> 
> Requested a SWM Slimline from DirecTV for install. CSR said this was not possible.
> Also requested a AM-21 since the installer only had HR-21 on truck. CSR said he was sending a HR-20 to the installer.
> 
> I guess I'm going ahead and order a SWM-8, 1-8 splitter and 4 diplexers and try to get them here before the installer comes next Tuesday. I will have 4 receivers for the present, but plan to add more.


Not to be a party pooper, but don't count on "CSR said he was sending a HR-20 to the installer." Thats like "the check is in the mail". The installer will end up with whatever the regional distribution center sends to his warehouse.

And for the diplexing, don't count on the installer doing that either. Diplexing is not supported or approved with a SWM installation by DirecTv.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

rocket68 said:


> I guess I'm going ahead and order a SWM-8, *1-8 splitter *and 4 diplexers and try to get them here before the installer comes next Tuesday. I will have 4 receivers for the present, but plan to add more.


Why the 1-8 splitter after the SWM-8?

If you are feeding 4 IRDs then you only need four outputs, since one cable will feed both satellite tuners in a DVR.

I'd suggest two 1-2 splitters, using one on each SWM output to better balance the output. Remember to use power pass one leg, for the run to the PI.

You can always swap the 1-2 for 1-3, 1-4 splitters later, as you grow. But, your total SWM tuner count (DVRs are two, unless you disable one in the sat setup) is maxed at eight. There are three legacy ports that can be used with SD IRDs that don't count against the SWM tuner limitation.


----------



## rocket68

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Why the 1-8 splitter after the SWM-8?
> 
> If you are feeding 4 IRDs then you only need four outputs, since one cable will feed both satellite tuners in a DVR.
> 
> I'd suggest two 1-2 splitters, using one on each SWM output to better balance the output. Remember to use power pass one leg, for the run to the PI.
> 
> You can always swap the 1-2 for 1-3, 1-4 splitters later, as you grow. But, your total SWM tuner count (DVRs are two, unless you disable one in the sat setup) is maxed at eight. There are eight legacy ports that can be used with SD IRDs that don't count against the SWM tuner limitation.


I like your suggestion. I will follow that when I order the SWM-8 and parts.


----------



## rocket68

RobertE said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but don't count on "CSR said he was sending a HR-20 to the installer." Thats like "the check is in the mail". The installer will end up with whatever the regional distribution center sends to his warehouse.
> 
> And for the diplexing, don't count on the installer doing that either. Diplexing is not supported or approved with a SWM installation by DirecTv.


I understand what you are saying. If he still brings the HR-21, then I am going to press DirecTV for the AM-21.

I will let the installer do his job and then expand on my own with the SWM-8 and other parts after he leaves.


----------



## RobertE

rocket68 said:


> I understand what you are saying. If he still brings the HR-21, then I am going to press DirecTV for the AM-21.
> 
> I will let the installer do his job and then expand on my own with the SWM-8 and other parts after he leaves.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## chachster

reubenray said:


> What happens after Sept. 12th?


They said that is when I would be eligible per my account.


----------



## scottchez

=== HOW to get an AM-21 =====

Same story here on the AM-21, installer could ONLY get HR21s, said they have not seen a new HR20 in many many months and they are for sure not in there warehouse anymore, they can only get a few refurb units for replacements.

Let the installer install your new HR21, let them leave, close the work order. Then call DirecTV. Dont even bother asking the installer about an AM-21 they are not trained on it. 

Installers for sure can not get AM-21, they must be shipped after the fact through directv since they are paying for it.

You need to get past the front line CSRs as they dont know what an AM-21 is.
My CSR passed me on to Tech Support who knew all about them.
If your stuck at the CSR level just tell them about all the OTA channels you can no longer get (for me its PBS, My Network TV, Independent, WeatherNow) and then ask for tech support.

The tech support person knew about it but had to ask the supervisor about HOW to order it. They say there is no change and its being shipped out right away.

Remember to ask for the order number before hanging up.


----------



## turls

scottchez said:


> You need to get past the front line CSRs as they dont know what an AM-21 is.
> My CSR passed me on to Tech Support who knew all about them.
> If your stuck at the CSR level just tell them about all the OTA channels you can no longer get (for me its PBS, My Network TV, Independent, WeatherNow) and then ask for tech support.


I did all this but got turned down. So its still YMMV even at "tech support" level. I'm trying retention next.


----------



## turls

Well called back to try to get SuperFan free since I just got a flyer in the mail offering it. Took care of that but the rep told me I had to talk to the upgrade department to get an AM21. He told me they were out and to try calling back in a "month" or to try eBay or Radio Shack. . . grrr. . . so I called right back and tried tech support again. It took her checking around but got one on the way. I have the order number. . . so scottchez had good advice after all, it just may take more than one (or two, or three) tries.


----------



## z28lt1

No luck for me. I had two HR10-250s. Last year I got two HR20s. One to replace my HR10 at a discounted price, and one as a new receiver. However, the installer forgot to deactive the one HR10 that wasn't going to be used. I noticed that when an extra $5 receiver charge was on my bill. I called DirecTV, they say it hasn't been deactited, so instead of deactiviting, I leave it active and had DirecTV on 4 receivers. I just called now to swap one of the two HR10's to an HR20 and they said since I had already swaped, I couldn't. I explained I swapped one, but not the other, but was told no dice.

Also no dice on the free superfan. I really wonder how these promitions get selected. I've been a customer since early 1998, never was late on payment, and have had some pricey packages - but don't get most offers that other people seem to.


----------



## Daveyd

I've had the following 3 receivers for quite a while:

D10-200
DSR708
R15-300

Any of those elgible for a free upgrade to anything?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Daveyd, welcome to the forums! :welcome_s

Those receivers are not, so next you might call to see if your account has earned enough credits (whatever they call them today) for a nearly free upgrade. If you're lucky you might get them to send you an HR2x DVR for shipping and handling; more likely for $100-ish.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## vurbano

I just keep activating my old HR10-250 in place of old legacy recievers in my home and so far Ive scored 2 free HD DVR's..... I'm wondering if it will work a 3rd time. :lol: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## reubenray

Since I got the free HD upgrade e-mail from Directv and called I got a downgrade offer from them I had started to e-mail D* about the free offer. This offer was to give me a receiver that would not pick up OTA plus pay roughly $5.00 month more. I refused the offer. 

The first e-mail the CSR said to check my upgrade offer via the internet. This offer was to pay for everything.

The second e-mail was totally confused about everything.

The third e-mail spelled everything out from the free offer to the latest e-mail. Today I received an e-mail from D* to contact them at a special (yea) phone number and to put in a PIN number when asked.

I will try this tomorrow.

I will not accept anything that gets me less equipment nor any offer that makes me pay more. I have 4 HD receivers, but only one is MPEG4 capable. I run an average of $100+ bill a month. As much as I like D* I may have to switch when my 2 years runs out.


----------



## reubenray

I contacted the new phone number with the pin number this morning. After much discussion I finally got a HR-DVR for $40 + $19.95 installation fee. At the end she stated that the receiver that this is replacing (H10) will have to be returned. I told her I own all but one of my 4 HD receivers and she was not getting it back. We finished out our deal and she transferred me to another person. This person promptly agreed with me and that the first CSR did not know what she was talking about.

I know it can't be setup what the installer brings, but I told her to put a note on the order that I preferred an HR20 instead of the HR21.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

reubenray said:


> I contacted the new phone number with the pin number this morning. After much discussion I finally got a HR-DVR for $40 + $19.95 installation fee. At the end she stated that the receiver that this is replacing (H10) will have to be returned. I told her I own all but one of my 4 HD receivers and she was not getting it back. We finished out our deal and she transferred me to another person. This person promptly agreed with me and that the first CSR did not know what she was talking about.
> 
> I know it can't be setup what the installer brings, but I told her to put a note on the order that I preferred an HR20 instead of the HR21.


Just to give you a heads up at this point there is probably a 0% chance of getting an HR20 from a installer. The install companies are only supplied with HR21's at this point.

The only chance of getting an HR20 would be to get a refurbished unit from DRIECTV directly and even if you called and requested one the CSR could not guarantee what you get.


----------



## Daveyd

Tom Robertson said:


> Daveyd, welcome to the forums! :welcome_s
> 
> Those receivers are not, so next you might call to see if your account has earned enough credits (whatever they call them today) for a nearly free upgrade. If you're lucky you might get them to send you an HR2x DVR for shipping and handling; more likely for $100-ish.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks for the info. I do have an HR21 as well. I got it about 2 months ago or so. I was hoping that I could upgrade my R15 to an HR21 for cheap. Ive been a DTV customer for 3 yrs and have gotten the Sunday ticket all 3 yrs as well as my account being in good standing. Probably doens't amount to a hill of beans though LOL


----------



## nighthawk777

Currently, I have a HR10-250, a Sony HD200, a Sony HD300, and one D10. I know that the HR10-250 should be a free swap to a HR21 minus shipping and that I will need an AM21 to get OTA. Do I need to try to swap/upgrade to HR21 to get OTA? From what I have read it appears the AM21 does not work with the H21.


----------



## Tom Robertson

The HR21 works great with the AM21. 

If you try to swap another receiver to H21 (non-DVR), the AM21 is still planned to eventually work with it as well.

And if you use OTA today on the HR10, you can have the first CSR note in your account the upgrade being done. After the HR21 is installed (unless you get an HR20, which can happen), they will possibly send you an AM21 for free because of the swap.

Given their supply chain, they can't assume you'll need an AM21 until the HR21 is installed, so it has to be two steps. But usually fairly quick and you can use the HR10 for OTA anyway.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## reubenray

Can this be done via D*website? I hate to call their CSR's.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

reubenray said:


> Can this be done via D*website? I hate to call their CSR's.


Yes, login to your account and select "My Setup" at the top of the screen. Then select "Kits & Equipment" on the right side.


----------



## reubenray

I did that and all it had was an internet setup and an emergency dish setup.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

reubenray said:


> I did that and all it had was an internet setup and an emergency dish setup.


Do you have an HR21 on your account? That is the only way it will show up.


----------



## reubenray

Not yet, but will get it on Tuesday.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

reubenray said:


> Not yet, but will get it on Tuesday.


Once the HR21 is activated and shows on your account you will see the AM21 and be able to order it but at that point you will be talking to the CSR anyway so you should just order it then.


----------



## pikespeakhiker

Sort of as an aside (as a new HD customer who only had SD DirecTivos in the past), I was able to get what I feel is a good deal today. I ended up getting a free HD upgrade to an HR20 or HR21w/AM21 today and slimline dish install (as an upgrade from my 3LNB). No charge, but I did agree to 24 month contract extension. 

Finally bit the bullet and bought a Samsung LN46A750 this weekend at circuit city. What an awesome TV! I have been enjoying locals OTA.


----------



## mechman

Since everyone is relating their stories, here's mine. I had my HR10-250 swapped out for $19.95 18 months ago. When the installer showed up I just told him I was relocating the HR10-250 to the living room. He said "no problem". 

So I called today to see if I was eligible for the swap. The original CSR was onto it right away and said that it had already been swapped so I'd have to pay full price. My reply was "Bummer. What's gonna happen to the HD channels on it in the near future?" To which she replied "I have no idea. Let me transfer you to tech support." 

The lady I talked to in tech support (Alice), after being asked my question above, stated that "you're absolutely eligible for a free hd-dvr upgrade!" She put me on hold and when she came back she said that because my HR10-250 is broken (nudge nudge, wink wink) a new HD-DVR will be on my doorstep shortly. She also said to keep the HR10-250.

Outside of all the time on hold, it took about 3 minutes! :up:


----------



## reubenray

Well my upgrade did not take place today. Directv called around 5:30 PM for directions from Slidell, La. I informed him that my account and my receivers all are in Mt. Pleasant, SC. How they got the address from La. I do not know. I rescheduled for 8/4, but after looking at my orders on D*'s website it is showing the installation to be tomorrow morning.

How in the world are they screwing this up so bad???


----------



## vurbano

For some reason I dont think the upfront lease fee is going to be around very much longer.


----------



## reubenray

Good thing I decided to call Directv again. This time the installation was setup to be in California. How this come about I have not idea. Talked to a real nice CSR today and she deducted any charges for the HD-DVR for me being a loyal customer and the hassle I have had the last few days. It won't be installed for 2 weeks, but I can live with that.


----------



## rocket68

RobertE said:


> Sounds like a good plan.


Well, finally a new 5LNB dish was installed yesterday. Also, new H23-600 and HR21-100. The installer moved the new dish to a higher location on the wall of the house due to his concern about one satellite and a tree. He indicated that the location was fine and then installed the new receivers. He got them on and tuned to two or three channels and almost ran out the door. Left the old receivers in the middle of the floor and took off.

After leaving my wife and I started trying to watch some of the new HD Channels, specifically HGTV and the Food Network, CNN and Weather Channel. We are getting so many signal breakups that we almost cannot watch. In fact, she is not watching those.
Any suggestions?

I was able to get a new AM-21 from the CSR that I talked to last night. I indicated that I had lost the capability of getting my local channels from the antenna. She tried to send me two units, but the system would not let her order but one. Should get the AM-21 on Friday.

Signal strengths are as follows:

101
76 77 75 83 75 88 76 86
75 79 74 86 77 89 76 90
76 51 76 85 77 90 75 86
76 72 74 0 79 89 74 90

110
81
79 Na 82

119

84 0 81
95 85 85 87 82 88 90 91

99
63 63 60 63 63 64 62 65
64 64 61 65 64 65

99(s)
82 0 92 0 90 0 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0
0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

103(s)
No readings at all

103 (c) 
No readings at all.

Help!!!!!


----------



## bones boy

I have an HR20-700 and HR10-250. Called the number at the bottom of the Sunday Ticket email to get the old Tivo DVR replaced. 

Was on the phone for 40 minutes. CSR initially refused to swap me out for free. Offered $99 for HR2x with a 2-yr commitment. I complained, then CSR offered to give me $10 off a month for 6 months. My bill averages $300+/mo., so "rebate" is not important. I complained more. Finally offered to credit the $99 (cost of the HR2x) to my account, and just charge shipping and tax. I agreed to this. Asked for a Slimline dish (to replace my AT9 "boxcar") and she threw it in for free. 

Why didn't she just offer the credit initially? Been a customer for about 4 years with monthly bills averaging around $300, autopay to Debit card - never late. :scratch:


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

rocket68 said:


> Well, finally a new 5LNB dish was installed yesterday. Also, new H23-600 and HR21-100. The installer moved the new dish to a higher location on the wall of the house due to his concern about one satellite and a tree. He indicated that the location was fine and then installed the new receivers. He got them on and tuned to two or three channels and almost ran out the door. Left the old receivers in the middle of the floor and took off.
> 
> Signal strengths are as follows:
> 
> 101
> 76 77 75 83 75 88 76 86
> 75 79 74 86 77 89 76 90
> 76 51 76 85 77 90 75 86
> 76 72 74 0 79 89 74 90
> 
> 110
> 81
> 79 Na 82
> 
> 119
> 
> 84 0 81
> 95 85 85 87 82 88 90 91
> 
> 99
> 63 63 60 63 63 64 62 65
> 64 64 61 65 64 65
> 
> 99(s)
> 82 0 92 0 90 0 NA NA
> NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0
> 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 
> 103(s)
> No readings at all
> 
> 103 (c)
> No readings at all.
> 
> Help!!!!!


Yikes!

If those signal strengths are on both IRDs, call D* now! They need to realign the dish ASAP.


----------



## RobertE

rocket68 said:


> Well, finally a new 5LNB dish was installed yesterday. Also, new H23-600 and HR21-100. The installer moved the new dish to a higher location on the wall of the house due to his concern about one satellite and a tree. He indicated that the location was fine and then installed the new receivers. He got them on and tuned to two or three channels and almost ran out the door. Left the old receivers in the middle of the floor and took off.
> 
> After leaving my wife and I started trying to watch some of the new HD Channels, specifically HGTV and the Food Network, CNN and Weather Channel. We are getting so many signal breakups that we almost cannot watch. In fact, she is not watching those.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I was able to get a new AM-21 from the CSR that I talked to last night. I indicated that I had lost the capability of getting my local channels from the antenna. She tried to send me two units, but the system would not let her order but one. Should get the AM-21 on Friday.
> 
> Signal strengths are as follows:
> 
> 101
> 76 77 75 83 75 88 76 86
> 75 79 74 86 77 89 76 90
> 76 51 76 85 77 90 75 86
> 76 72 74 0 79 89 74 90
> 
> 110
> 81
> 79 Na 82
> 
> 119
> 
> 84 0 81
> 95 85 85 87 82 88 90 91
> 
> 99
> 63 63 60 63 63 64 62 65
> 64 64 61 65 64 65
> 
> 99(s)
> 82 0 92 0 90 0 NA NA
> NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0
> 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 
> 103(s)
> No readings at all
> 
> 103 (c)
> No readings at all.
> 
> Help!!!!!


He did a piss poor job on the alignment. Get them to send someone else back out.

While it won't do you any good today, this "quality" of work won't fly after 9/1/08.


----------



## harsh

rocket68 said:


> She tried to send me two units, but the system would not let her order but one.


As the H23 doesn't support the AM21, you can only use the one.


----------



## RCY

RobertE said:


> He did a piss poor job on the alignment. Get them to send someone else back out.
> 
> While it won't do you any good today, this "quality" of work won't fly after 9/1/08.


Why after 9/1/08? Is D* fundamentally changing how they subcontract installations?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

RCY said:


> Why after 9/1/08? Is D* fundamentally changing how they subcontract installations?


No.

But, new software will require minimum acceptable signal levels to be achieved on all sats before the IRD is activated, and the installer can leave the job.

Any IRD that fails, may get a temporary setup authorization. But, a tech follow-up is automatically generated, in those cases.

RobertE can tell you all about it.


----------



## mechman

An update.

They sent me a HR20-700. At first I was extremely happy that I received an ird with an OTA tuner built in. After the last three days however, I can see what all the people who were complaining about these when they first came out! I'm at well over a dozen resets by pressing the red button, going through the system menu, and unplugging the receiver. I'd like to add that I have the exact same model in my theater room and it has worked flawlessly for over a year and a half. The new one is locked up every morning requiring a reset and will generally lock up within an hour or so of turning it on. This thing is a lemon!

DirecTV's response? They're FedEx'ing a new one. Hopefully it won't be a refurb like this one.

mech


----------



## KSbugeater

I got an HR21. The guy basically did a new install as we added it to my son's room (which had no cables before) and shored up my wiring for no charge, meanwhile keeping the HR10, so I didn't feel like complaining about the lack of OTA too much. I may regret that...


----------



## Mike728

KSbugeater said:


> meanwhile keeping the HR10, so I didn't feel like complaining about the lack of OTA too much. I may regret that...


Why not ask for an AM21 to attach to your HR21? They send me one for free and it works great for OTA HD.


----------



## BruceS

You may or may not be able to convince them to send you an AM21 for free.

I couldn't, but it only cost $50.


----------



## cforrest

Well they did the swap at my parent's house. When I arrived, the guy had the receivers hooked up already. 3 HR10-250s out and 3 HR21-100s in! The guy left the HR10s behind, which shocked me, but I am not complaining will keep them as backups in case anything happens to the current DVRs. The installer took the cables in the boxes though, sneaky installer. I asked my mom if he went back to his truck multiple times, she said yes, so I assume he took the cables. Last time I installed an HR21, they had HDMI and component cables in the box, did that change cause I doubt it? Also the guy left, but of course the sports packages were not active on the whole account, called in to make sure they were on the account then had the CSR refresh services and everything was working. So now my folks are completely MPEG-4 throughout their house with their 8 receivers. Overall can't complain and my folks can enjoy their D*!


----------



## mechman

Well my update has yet to go very well. The first HR20-700 locked up constantly, requiring frequent resets. Within 3 days they sent me out a HR21-700. Upon installing this ird it tried downloading a software update which, after about 15 minutes, gave a 'message 799' error. :nono2:  

The DirecTV folks have been very understanding though and I have a 'new' receiver coming from their 'warehouse' any day now. They've also given me $10 off for the next six months. I've been very happy with their response so far and I hope the next one works! The tech CSR I spoke to said that in the 2 years she's worked for DirecTV that she's never seen or heard of anything like this happening to one individual. 

mech


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

cforrest said:


> The installer took the cables in the boxes though, sneaky installer. I asked my mom if he went back to his truck multiple times, she said yes, so I assume he took the cables. Last time I installed an HR21, they had HDMI and component cables in the box, did that change cause I doubt it?


Yes...it did.

Cables are no longer shipped in the box with the IRDs. It was a waste of money to have every possible type that might be needed. It's cheaper to have them in the truck, and use only what is necessary.

You'll read in this forum that some customers that have been shipped replacements for failed IRDs don't even get new BBCs or a power cord.


----------



## cforrest

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Yes...it did.
> 
> Cables are no longer shipped in the box with the IRDs. It was a waste of money to have every possible type that might be needed. It's cheaper to have them in the truck, and use only what is necessary.
> 
> You'll read in this forum that some customers that have been shipped replacements for failed IRDs don't even get new BBCs or a power cord.


Ok, then I take back my sneaky installer comment. That sucks the cables don't come since two (2) of the HR21s were installed on SD TVs that eventually will be replaced with HD TVs, oh well! Thanks for updating me on the cables with receivers, appreciate it.


----------



## mechman

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Yes...it did.
> 
> Cables are no longer shipped in the box with the IRDs. It was a waste of money to have every possible type that might be needed. It's cheaper to have them in the truck, and use only what is necessary.
> 
> You'll read in this forum that some customers that have been shipped replacements for failed IRDs don't even get new BBCs or a power cord.


Both of the defective units sent to me came with cables.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

mechman said:


> Both of the defective units sent to me came with cables.


Note: I said some customers, not all.

What model IRDs were those, and when?

The new HR21s via HSPs that I've seen "sealed" before opening, within the last month, did not have HDMI nor Component cables.


----------



## mechman

HR20-700 and a HR21-700. The only thing lacking in the HR21 box was the BBCs. The third one should be on the doorstep when I get home tonight or tomorrow. I'll let you know what's included with that one as well.


----------



## mechman

I received a HR21-100 today and it had everything in the box - BBCs, HDMI, component, phone, etc. More importantly, it's working great! :biggthump


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

mechman said:


> I received a HR21-100 today and it had everything in the box - BBCs, HDMI, component, phone, etc. More importantly, it's working great! :biggthump


Note: "via HSPs" in my previous post.

The OP on this topic was bashing an installer for "taking the cables".


----------



## reubenray

I finally got my upgrade and received the HR21-100. He had no cables with it. He was going to check his truck for a HDMI cable. He checked and only had component cables. I told him not to install the component cables and I had a HDMI cable to use instead.

Being I currently have only one cable right now he said it may not receive all of the channels because I was not using both tuners. I just ignored his comment. It did have the BBC's also.


----------



## BruceS

My HR21-100 certainly can record two things at once using an HDMI connection.

As usual many installers don't know what the are talking about, just like CSR's.

I apologize in advance to all of the installers who frequent this forum, who all seem to be able to answer questions with no problems.


----------



## tmfinnegan

So I finally got the call about the free swap out. I have a couple of things that I would like verified.

Can I transfer recordings from old box to new? (CSR says yes via USB connection. I can't find any reference to that anywhere else.)

Will the HR10-250 still get the HD channels - plus all the new ones - with the new slimline dish if that is all I get. (CSR said it would but again, I can't verify.) 

Sorry if these questions have already been adressed. I searched but didn't find them.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

tmfinnegan said:


> Can I transfer recordings from old box to new? (CSR says yes via USB connection. I can't find any reference to that anywhere else.)


No...you can't transfer any recordings between any DVRs.



> Will the HR10-250 still get the HD channels - plus all the new ones - with the new slimline dish if that is all I get. (CSR said it would but again, I can't verify.)


No. The HR10-250 can only receive MPEG2 HD channels. D* is moving all HD to MPEG4 (that's why you are being offered the free swap). So, in the not too distant future it will get no HD programming from D*, only OTA digital, including HD.

You should be getting a HR21, in addition to the new dish. If you use OTA now, you'll need to call D* AFTER the installation and request a AM21 tuner.


----------



## reubenray

After finally getting a swap out done last week for my H10 (received a HR21) I received additional mailing and e-mails to swap out the last two (HR10-250 & Sony HD200). It took 3 failed trips to get the last one swapped out plus 3 times of taking off work.

What are the odds of getting D* to just send these to me this time? The last swap out I had to pay for shipping/installation. This time they say everything will be free. It seems like it would be in their best interest to just ship it to me instead of paying someone to bring/install it.

This would probably be the only way I would do the swap out.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

reubenray said:


> What are the odds of getting D* to just send these to me this time?


Why not call and ask?

They are trying to reduce truck 'rollouts'.

See what they say.

- Craig


----------



## mechman

I didn't even have to ask. They just FedEx'd them to me.


----------



## reubenray

I will call them then to see. How many days do you have to activate them? I will heading out of town about the time they should show up.


----------



## reubenray

I called them tonight and not only did they refuse to ship me the receivers they wanted to charge me $19.95 for the installation.

What part of "FREE" do they not understand.


----------



## mechman

I was charged the $19.95 plus tax for shipping.


----------



## reubenray

I ordered the receiver this morning via D*website and it does not show any charge for them to be shipped to me. I ordered only one due to it only showed I could get one free. I figured I could wait on the last receiver being swapped. I checked the order just now and it shows 2 free receivers being shipped.

Will not know what is what until they are received. If I only get one I need to decide what receiver to keep. This receiver will be for my smallest TV which is a 27" non-HD set. I have the HR10 and a Sony HD200.


----------



## KSbugeater

I ordered the AM-21 2 weeks ago from the website to go with the free HR21 I received in late July. When it hadn't arrived by yesterday, I called. The CSR reordered it for me, and when I told him that others were receiving the AM21s for free, he gave me a $10 discount for 6 mos on programming. Invest $50 now, get $60 in 6 mos... that's a 40% APY!!!


----------



## reubenray

I got my free receiver today. It was a reconditioned H20. This is good being I will still have the OTA capabilities, but it had a build date of 11/2005. Hopefully it works OK.


----------



## STEVEN-H

They called me and came and installed a new HR21-100. I called and said I needed an AM-21. I was put on hold then she came back and said it would be free and the shipping would be free. I recived it three days later. All is working well.


----------



## nc88keyz

Last upgrade 1 year ago - 3 HR20s free with bill credit for third. (Replaced HR10-250s) Kept em active. 

Most recent upgrade 3 days ago - 2 HR2x & 2 AM21s (Only if not OTA equiped)
I think its time to deactivate the last two HR10-250s in the house. 

Cost: 2 year upgrade and $100 Shipped - Guess that means i will be with direct for 12 years. 

Thoughts: Directv is getting tougher on us. Took over 5 calls this time and there were some very nasty reps this round.

Update: 2 HR20-700R recieved. Yes they are refurb, but they look brand new. Very clean. More free HDMI Cables


----------



## akohlhaa

I upgraded 2 HR10-250 about 2 months ago for free with no commitment.. I am now moving and I got free HD for a year plus showtime for 3 months plus $10 off per month for a year plus a new trimline dish at the new location and hookup. So if you are moving, Upgrade first then move.


----------



## homebase

My wife called in on Wednesday to see if they had any deals on the remainder of the MLB package. No deals. But the rep offered these for us:

--Free HD DVR upgrade from our SD Tivo unit in our second room w/ a $19.95 installation charge. That's fine by me as an wire run needs to be installed in that room. 
--Free HD service (whacking the $10 fee/month) for 1 year
--$10 credit per month
--1 free month of programming if we purchased the remainder of the MLB package.

All in all, a great deal for us. The rep mentioned it to her that it was because we've been a customer since 2002 (?? We've been customers since 1998!!!) but I'll take it. 

She didn't bite on the deal as she didn't know if was a good deal or not.

I called back the next day, all the details were detailed in our account so the rep I talked to knew all the details. Smooth. Very smooth. 

I feel like an HDTV whore with 2 HDTV's. My kids will now get to watch their cartoons in HD. I remember watching cartoons on a huge Zenith TV where we had to get up and move the channel changer manually. 

Bad thing is, I have to wait to Sept 20th to have the receiver installed.


----------



## rhipps

homebase said:


> My wife called in on Wednesday to see if they had any deals on the remainder of the MLB package. No deals. But the rep offered these for us:
> 
> --Free HD DVR upgrade from our SD Tivo unit in our second room w/ a $19.95 installation charge. That's fine by me as an wire run needs to be installed in that room.
> --Free HD service (whacking the $10 fee/month) for 1 year
> --$10 credit per month
> --1 free month of programming if we purchased the remainder of the MLB package.
> 
> All in all, a great deal for us. The rep mentioned it to her that it was because we've been a customer since 2002 (?? We've been customers since 1998!!!) but I'll take it.
> 
> She didn't bite on the deal as she didn't know if was a good deal or not.
> 
> I called back the next day, all the details were detailed in our account so the rep I talked to knew all the details. Smooth. Very smooth.
> 
> I feel like an HDTV whore with 2 HDTV's. My kids will now get to watch their cartoons in HD. I remember watching cartoons on a huge Zenith TV where we had to get up and move the channel changer manually.
> 
> Bad thing is, I have to wait to Sept 20th to have the receiver installed.


I can't find anything about this deal on their website which brings me to my latest DTV rant - this must be one of the worst companies on the planet about communicating with their customers. It really bothers me that I have to surf these forums to get any information about programming, deals, free previews, etc. etc. when all it would take from DTV is an "all hands message" to its loyal base through email or via the satellite message system. Only my local cable company is worse about customer communications.:nono2:


----------



## homebase

rhipps said:


> I can't find anything about this deal on their website which brings me to my latest DTV rant - this must be one of the worst companies on the planet about communicating with their customers. It really bothers me that I have to surf these forums to get any information about programming, deals, free previews, etc. etc. when all it would take from DTV is an "all hands message" to its loyal base through email or via the satellite message system. Only my local cable company is worse about customer communications.:nono2:


If you're an XM radio customer, they're much the same as D*.

I called a few times in the last year to see if D* had any deals on replacing that Tivo SD unit with an HD one. No deals at all, suddenly they're willing to throw down these offers. I'm not complaining as the deal is a nice one! But I agree that D* is inconsistent.

Still is a vastly better solution than any cable TV option available.


----------



## mephisto

I received my free receiver on Sunday. Swapped an HR10-250 for an HR21-700, the HR10-250 had actually already been upgraded for free last year.

Unfortunately this was my primary receiver and upgrading it removed my grandfathered free DVR-Service, so I'm trying to get that back.


----------



## sonnylax

I've just discovered DBSTalk.com a few weeks ago. _(Great resource, by the way!) _ Hope this post is in the right place.

I got the automated phone call from DirecTV to upgrade my HD equipment back in July. I was traveling out of the country and didn't get around to calling them back until last week.

Currently, I have what I think is the 3LNB dish on my roof. (3 guns pointing at my round dish). So I believe, they will need to upgrade my dish to get the full complement of HD offerings on all 5 sats from DirecTV. Q: Will it be a completely new dish & mounting OR just a 5LNB ("5 gun arm") pointing at the existing dish?

I have three receiver locations in my home (sorry I don't have the equipment model numbers):
1. Living Room - Hughes DirecTV HD receiver with OTA 
2. Bedroom - Philips DirecTV TIVO. (No HD, No OTA)
3. Office - Basic Hughes Standard DirecTV Receiver. (NO HD, DVR, or OTA).

I need some advice on how to upgrade all of my D* equipment (3 locations) to MPEG 4 in the cheapest fashion possible with OTA capability in the living room.

I already placed two orders over the phone with D* and it's a bit of a mess. My ultimate goal is/was to get three of the new HD (MPEG4) receivers at my house with a new properly aligned 5LNB dish as follows:
A. (2) HD DVR's (living room and bedroom)
B. (1) standard HD receiver, non-DVR (office).

One order was placed 8/25 with install date the week of of 9/14. As a 6-year customer, they could knock $99 off of one HD DVR, but I would have to pay full price ($199) on the 2nd one. I decided to pass on the 2nd full priced DVR and asked for one regular HD receiver (which they could provide for free).

They said they would have to charge me $99 for the install (no way around that), but would credit me back $99 on my credit card. I have my doubts if that will happen or not. I'm also not sure the different between "Professional Installation" and "Standard Professional Install."

Here is that order (viewable online at DirecTV.com):
1 DIRECTV HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) Free 
1 HD DVR $99.00
1 Professional Installation $99.00
1 Standard Professional Install Free
Handling $19.95
Tax $7.14
Total = $225.09

Two new D* boxes would only resolve 2 of my 3 locations. I decided to call back yesterday and see if I could get a 2nd HD DVR on the cheap. I was offered another HD DVR for free, if I paid the $19.95 handling charge. DEAL!

Here is a copy of that order (viewable online at DirecTV.com):
1 HD DVR Free
1 Standard Professional Install Free
Handling $19.95
Tax $7.14
Total = $126.09

Not sure why the HR DVR is listed free in the 2nd order, but the total is wrong.

Near the end of the call, the CSR said she could combine the two installations/install dates (so I could get all the equipment in one visit). But that didn't happen. I have a 2nd (early October) install date for this 2nd DVR. ARRRGHH!

COMPOUNDING all of this is that I want/need OTA capability in my living room location. I have a good antenna on a rotator at my house and get strong local OTA signals from my locals.

I understand by reading all the other threads that I would get an one of three new HD DVR receivers (H20, H21 or H23) - two of which don't have OTA capability. And I won't know for sure until they installer shows up with the equipment.

*QUESTIONS:*
1. Has anyone had any success in combining two separate installs (orders)? Obviously I would like to keep the earlier install date instead of waiting until early next month.

2. Has anyone received the H20 receiver recently or all they all out of stock? I'm in Atlanta, GA.

3. I understand D* created a secondary device called AM21 to enable the H21/H23 to receive OTA signals. I can't find this device on DirecTV.com. (There is nothing listed about this device under "Kits and Equipment"). Are DirecTV contractors installing this AM21 device nowadays or is it something that I would have to order/set up on the side? Do I have a legitimate beef with D* to provide AM21 for free since they new device (H21 or H23) they are leasing to me isn't OTA capable?

Thanks for the tips and advice in advance!


----------



## Mertzen

sonnylax said:


> Will it be a completely new dish & mounting OR just a 5LNB ("5 gun arm") pointing at the existing dish?


New Dish, New mounting



sonnylax said:


> Are DirecTV contractors installing this AM21 device nowadays or is it something that I would have to order/set up on the side?


It's a DIY thing, HSP techs do not have AM21s



sonnylax said:


> Do I have a legitimate beef with D* to provide AM21 for free since they new device (H21 or H23) they are leasing to me isn't OTA capable?


You can politely ask for an AM21. YMMV


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

sonnylax said:


> I understand D* created a secondary device called AM21 to enable the H21/H23 to receive OTA signals. I can't find this device on DirecTV.com. (There is nothing listed about this device under "Kits and Equipment"). Are DirecTV contractors installing this AM21 device nowadays or is it something that I would have to order/set up on the side? Do I have a legitimate beef with D* to provide AM21 for free since they new device (H21 or H23) they are leasing to me isn't OTA capable?


The AM21 only works with the HR21 today.

It, most likely, will also work with the H21 and H23 in the future. But, that is not guaranteed.

You will only see the AM21 appear on D*.com, IF you have an HR21 on your account.

If you replace a HD DVR, with OTA, (HR10-250) with a HR21, then AFTER the "HD swap" installation, you can usually call D* and get an AM21 sent directly to you for free. Otherwise, it's $50, plus shipping.

It's very, very simple to install yourself.


----------



## SParker

That was relatively pain free. I actually "swapped" my HR10-250 2 years ago but relocated my HD Tivo. This time I'm retiring the HR10. She also said that after my December 2008 commitment is up my HR20's become owned receivers?? This new swap did cost me a 24 month extension but I have no plans to leave anyways. I asked her about my SD-Tivo still active and she said its still fine.

09/05/2008

$19.95 Delivery and Handling - Promo/Mktg Credit
($19.95)
($1.20)
09/05/2008

HD-DVR Upgrade - Promo/Mktg Credit
($99.00)
($5.94)
09/05/2008
XXXXXXXXXXXX
HD-DVR Upgrade - Charge
$99.00
$5.94
09/05/2008
XXXXXXXXXXXX
$19.95 Delivery and Handling - Charge
$19.95
$1.20


----------



## morgantown

Kansas Zephyr said:


> The AM21 only works with the HR21 today.
> 
> It, most likely, will also work with the H21 and H23 in the future. But, that is not guaranteed.
> 
> You will only see the AM21 appear on D*.com, IF you have an HR21 on your account.
> 
> If you replace a HD DVR, with OTA, (HR10-250) with a HR21, then AFTER the "HD swap" installation, you can usually call D* and get an AM21 sent directly to you for free. Otherwise, it's $50, plus shipping.
> 
> It's very, very simple to install yourself.


HR10-250 to HR 21-700 swap:

After one CSR who did not know what a AM21 was and forwarded to another department - then a CSR who said sure either we'll send you a OTA capable reciever or an AM21 but I have to switch you to another department - then a 3rd CSR who was totally cluless and said "you have to go buy that yourself" I finally dropped "Mr. 100% Polite" and was simply firm with the CSR. She had to speak with her manager 3 times, finally they sent the AM21 at no charge.

40 minutes on the phone and goodness know what "notes" added to my account. Just buying one would be less hassle. Gosh this should be much easier!


----------



## harsh

Kansas Zephyr said:


> It, most likely, will also work with the H21 and H23 in the future. But, that is not guaranteed.


I think you'll find that future compatibility of the AM21 with the H21/3 isn't even hinted at by DIRECTV. The only mention of the AM21 by DIRECTV is with respect to the HR21 on their "Digital Transition" page.

I submit that there is nothing to indicate that H21/3 compatibility with the AM21 is anything more than wishful thinking.


----------



## nighthawk777

Well I received the call last night to upgrade my HD equipment. I have been hestiant to call because I had one HR10-250, one Sony HD-300, and one Sony HD-200. Well I spoke to the lady, she told me I wouldn't lose any channels, I told her that with new equipment unless I got an H20 for the Sonys that I would lose my ability to receive my HD channels via antenna. I asked how much an HR21 would be and she said 199.99. I went ahead and scheduled the swap. I logged online to check the status of my order and noticed that it appears they are only swapping out two of my receivers.
Price Qty Total 
Swap Replace Directv HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 0.00 1 Free

Swap Replace Directv HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) 0.00 1 Free

Directv 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish 0.00 1 Free

Professional Installation 0.00 1 Free

I wish Directv would cut me a deal on a HD DVR, for one or both of the Sonys since that is the only way I can keep my HD locals via antenna. Any suggestions? 
If I have to pay full price for an HR21 so I can keep antenna, I might as well buy them from Costco.


----------



## sonnylax

nighthawk777 said:


> I wish Directv would cut me a deal on a HD DVR, for one or both of the Sonys since that is the only way I can keep my HD locals via antenna. Any suggestions? If I have to pay full price for an HR21 so I can keep antenna, I might as well buy them from Costco.


As i understand it, if you order an HD DVR through DirecTV -- you may get a HR21 OR a HR23. And there is no way to guarantee either device. (It is luck of the draw as to what the installer shows up with on install date. as always, your mileage may vary.)

The HR21 is the only one that is compatible with with the AM21 device that will allow you to use an Over the Air antenna. The AM21 won't work, at the moment, with the HR23.


----------



## SParker

Not sure if this is the norm or not but I received what looked like a brand new HR21-700 but it came with no BBC's. Luckily I had a couple of spares.


----------



## tgewin

I'll throw mine info in and ask a question too...

I have one HR20, an HR10 and a series 2 SD DirecTivo active on my account right now. I called last weekend to ask what offers I could get on upgrading the HR10 to an HR2x. She said it'd be free, no problems at all. She also said I could upgrade the other receiver for free if I needed, but since I'm going to be turning that one off anyway, I declined. She also offered some "loyal customer rewards" and gave me HD Access for 12 months free and 3 months of Showtime. Earliest install date was 9/29 (ugg!)

So here's what my order shows:

Standard Professional Install 1 Free
Swap Replace HR20 IRD 1 Free
Handling 1 Free
Professional Installation 1 Free

What's worrying me though is the "Swap Replace HR20 IRD" entry. Is that the right way for it to be coded in? I want them to replace the HR10, not the HR20. Am I misreading it? Is it telling the install company that an HR20 should be replaced or is it telling them to bring an HR20 to install?

Thanks!


----------



## steff3

Well, I called today. I currently have 2 -HR20-700's and 1-HR10-250. I have been with Direct since 12-2003 always current and in good standings with Total Choice Plus and HBO. In 9-2007 I swapped my HR10 for a second HR20 at no charge for the bedroom and they let me keep the HR10 so I kept it active. I called today due to the impending loss of HD in MPEG2. After 15-20 minutes off and on hold with the front line CSR (he was very polite just now very informed) he finally agreed that I would lose the HD, stated that a new box would cost 199. I asked calmly when my doe commitment runs out and he transferred me to someone that he said could help me with a new box. The second CSR was also very polite and was a lot more knowledgeable. She said even though I already had this swapped out they will upgrade me to a MPEG4 capable DVR and ship it to me all at no charge. I never asked for it, only questioned them whether it was true that I would lose my HD on the HR10 and about my commitment. I had to agree to two more years which is fine since I have no plans to go anywhere. I obviously won't know what model I will receive until it arrives but as long as I receive a new box I am okay. I will get an external to increase recording space as needed. I didn’t ask for anything else even when asked if there was anything else I wanted. I pay for a service which I receive 99.9% of the time issue free. I am grateful for the equipment at no charge and feel that is a bonus to the service which I am very pleased with.
Just my .02

Order #*********9/15/2008
ItemQuantityAmount
Standard Professional Install1 Free
HD DVR1 Free

Well this may all be for not. Last night the tuner in 2 is not functioning on the new HR21-200. Very frustrating.
Handling1 $19.95
Fee CR($19.95)


----------



## morttt

Just got off the phone (Sep 19, 2008) for this "Free HD Swap" program they are running.

I have a Sony HD-200 (MPEG2, non-DVR). My goal was to upgrade this to a HR-21/22 HD DVR. I called the program's number, and the first rep was very nice, and ofered me the standard high definition upgrade at no charge to me. I told her that I wanted an HD-DVR instead, and she said that she could sell me one for $199, the standard price.

I told her that i could just go to Best Buy and get one for that price.

She understood and then (immediately) offered me the same box at $99. That's the best i can do, she said.

I then played the "switch" card and said i could switch over to AT&T U-verse and they would give me one for free, so why should i go through this hassel.

She informed me that she understood, but that this was the best offer she could give me.

I asked if the retention department could give me a better offer. She made a note on my account that i was thinking about leaving and transferred me to retention.

The guy at retention (with a thick kentucky-type accent) was also very nice, if not the sharpest sponge in the barrel. He initially couldn't do any better on a swap, so i said (what about an upgrade?). He put me on hold and went to check.

When he returned, he said he could upgrade my old Sony receiver to an HD-DVR and just charge me the $20 shipping fee (not sure for what since the installer brings it, but whatever), and i said that would be fine.

The end transaction ended up being a $99 charge for the box (standard good deal) and a $99 credit (from retention), but no real difference there.

I was given an order number and told i could schedule installation online, or somebody would contact me.

Easy as that. Took 10 minutes, and i'm in the clear with a top-of-the-line box at virtually no cost. Now i just hope its the HR-22 and not the HR-21, but there is no way to tell until it gets here, as i understand (didn't bother asking as i know he wouldn't have known).

There was also no discussion about a contract extention from him, but i have no real plans to switch (just to play the card), so it doesn't much matter to me anyway.  

Hope that helps some. Good Luck.


----------



## llicht

Do they ship the new receivers to you and then schedule a install or can I just do the install myself?


----------



## harsh

llicht said:


> Do they ship the new receivers to you and then schedule a install or can I just do the install myself?


Often they are delivered and installed. You'll have to ask DIRECTV what they will do for you.


----------



## Richierich

Why should I SWAP my 2 HR10-250s for anything when I use them for OTA and 90% of the programs I watch are on either ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX or PBS which I get OTA from downtown Atlanta for FREE!!! I have 1.5 TB of space on each one.

I then use the HR21-700s each with 1TB of space to record everything else that is HD (MPEG-4) such as ESPN, FOX NEWS HD, etc. When Directv goes out because of a storm I can still watch the OTA channels because the rain fade doesn't affect them very much.


----------



## leesweet

richierich said:


> Why should I SWAP my 2 HR10-250s for anything when I use them for OTA and 90% of the programs I watch are on either ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX or PBS which I get OTA from downtown Atlanta for FREE!!! I have 1.5 TB of space on each one.
> 
> I then use the HR21-700s each with 1TB of space to record everything else that is HD (MPEG-4) such as ESPN, FOX NEWS HD, etc. When Directv goes out because of a storm I can still watch the OTA channels because the rain fade doesn't affect them very much.


richierich, I'm in the same boat as you... two HR10's (one with 800), three HR2x's. They called me over the summer, and again a few weeks ago about the swap.

I assume I can get two more HR21's or something, but I'm leery since I need/want OTA on everything, and don't want 23's. One thing pushing me to move is that I'm hoping for MRV on the HR2x's soon, and perhaps this 'free swap' will actually expire. HR21's are still in stores (at least my Costco has them...).

The last call they told me 'November' was when 'old programming would be gone'. Anyone know of a date for non-OTA channels all going MPEG-4? Or was that hooey to get us to swap?

I am so tired of the CSR Roulette we have to play to get the right/better answer....


----------



## Richierich

I've heard that MPEG-2 will go away around the end of the year also. However, I record 90% or more of what I watch on ABC, CBS, NBC, & FOX so again I use the HR10-250s for that and the MPEG-4 DVRs for everything else.

I believe that they will allow me to SWAP out my HR10-250s next year for the NEW DIRECTIVO DVR along with some amount of upgrade charge and at that point I will be glad to SWAP out my HR10-250s which they probably will not want and I will still be able to keep them for OTA VIEWING!!!


----------



## RAD

richierich said:


> I've heard that MPEG-2 will go away around the end of the year also.


It will go away eventually but IMHO, not by the end of this year.


----------



## dmurphy

RAD said:


> It will go away eventually but IMHO, not by the end of this year.


I think that we'll see the demise of MPEG-2 HD channels by the end of the year -- I mean, no reason not to after the intense swap that's been going on ...

MPEG-2 standard-def channels - whole different kettle of fish. That's a major undertaking that hasn't even begun.


----------



## RAD

dmurphy said:


> I think that we'll see the demise of MPEG-2 HD channels by the end of the year -- I mean, no reason not to after the intense swap that's been going on ...


Maybe, but based on a financial conf call a couple months ago didn't sound like DirecTV was in a big rush to do a swap of all MPEG2 HD boxes out there. We only have two months to see which guess is right


----------



## Richierich

I heard from a very knowledgable source at Directv that the plan is to phase out the MPEG-2 HD stuff by the end of the year and he has always been right on unless circumstances caused delays!!!


----------



## leesweet

leesweet said:


> The last call they told me 'November' was when 'old programming would be gone'. Anyone know of a date for non-OTA channels all going MPEG-4? Or was that hooey to get us to swap?.


Well, yeah, I was referring to HD MPEG-2... 

I'm going to call today... has anyone had luck getting them to pay for replacement boxes purchased at Costco? I would think that would be cheaper to DirecTV than shipping two boxes and a truck roll for the 'installation'. (Since if they just ship the DVRs we still need the BBC's...)


----------



## leesweet

Well, maybe things have changed in response to all the issues, if you press them.....

I asked if I could just get my two 'HD swap' units at Costco for under $200 ($169 for HR21's was mentioned in the HR23 FL thread) and save them and me the 'install' time and money. The CSR went away and came back with 'we just drop ship them to you, no installation trip'.

I then said, okay, that would be fine if the shipment included everything needed, and tried to explain the BBC issue. That was fun; I gave up. The 'HD swap' boxes are supposed to include everything needed now. We shall see when these show up.

Then, she said 'you get these and then return the HR10's to us'. That started, of course, the 'I paid over $900 for each of these in 2004, I own them; they aren't leased' conversation. She went away and came back after five minutes saying 'okay, you don't need to return them'.

THEN, after all that, she said 'these have to be installed, what day's good for you?'.

After I explained that a truck roll was a waste of my time and their money, that I already had the dish, and three other HR DVR's, she went away and returned and said 'okay, we will just drop ship them to you'. I had asked for a supervisor when she insisted on the 'install' but then she fixed it herself (I think she was asking a supervisor all the questions, since I was on hold for about 80% of a 35 minute phone call.)

I hope the BBC's are in the boxes, but at least I won't have to waste a day off work. (I have one spare, but think I'll visit you-know-where and get some more extras....)

I also checked to be sure there wasn't to be any new commitment, and I'll deal with the OTA issue (calling back for AM21's as needed) when I see what I get. 

Relatively painless, but it was good to have all the background here, as usual!

I hope I get units with larger drives, like 21's or 22's... (are they using 22's in new/replacement shipments?).


----------



## misko

leesweet said:


> I hope the BBC's are in the boxes, but at least I won't have to waste a day off work. (I have one spare, but think I'll visit you-know-where and get some more extras....)
> 
> .


Thanks for all the great info. Note that DTV has a web page to request that BBC's be sent out to you in case they aren't in the box...

directv.qrs1.net/bbc/bbcForm.jsp


----------



## rahlquist

leesweet said:


> I hope I get units with larger drives, like 21's or 22's... (are they using 22's in new/replacement shipments?).


I would call that a very successful call. Good work. There is no reason for anyone to get a different result as long as you have patience and are polite.

For your question, my drop shipped unit 2 weeks ago was a hr22 and did come with bbc.


----------



## leesweet

Wow, a 22 with all the fixings...  Cool. And, thanks for the BBC page. They sure do hide things... Is QRS one of their install/hardware contractors?

A bit of my comments are going to be moot... Since I was getting tired of all the double-RG6 running around my place, I got around to researching and reading the SWM sticky in the Install forum, and am about to get a SMW-8 with 4-way splitter from SS. That will at least get rid of the BBCs on my current HD DVRs!


----------



## leesweet

Okay, good news and bad...

1. The units arrived today! Came home to two 21-100's on my doorstep. That was quick work. I've never seen one-day shipping. I need to check again and see if I can tell where they were actually shipped from. I don't know why they would pay for FedEx Overnight or the equivalent.

2. No BBCs.  I still wonder why they would ever ship them when a replacement order doesn't need them and an 'installed' order doesn't (installer has them) and a SWM install doesn't need them either...

I'll order them from the BBC page posted, but the question now is will my SWM from SS show up before the BBCs? I guess I could activate them as is in order to call back and get the AM-21s on the way.

"Everything you need is in the box. Absolutely." I knew they didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## leesweet

And.... I activated one of them today (I had two spare BBCs: one already just in case and one I ordered from you-know-where came today (48 hours, quick!)). In case you don't know, DirecTV has a new automated activation. No human intervention. Actually works well.

Anyway, I called back to get two AM21s ordered. The first CSR actually knew what I was talking about and why I should be able to get them, and that they should be free. I was shocked... I was transfered to someone else to be sure they would be free, and he had some sort of computer entry malfunction and said a supervisor would call me back within 48 hours. But it all sounded on the up and up. 

Everyone really seems to be in the loop with the fact that HR10 replacement people should be able to get free AM21s without hassle. In case it's not clear, I have two new HR21s, but I activated only one of them today. I don't know if that mattered or not, but I have another HR21 activated I purchased a year ago from Costco with a personal AM21 I got from SS, so that may or not have helped, showing I have two activated HR21s without current 'DirecTV AM21s'.


----------



## mobouser

Just got my HR21-100 today and ordered the AM21(free) for it. I had a year left on my commit but just checked my setup page and it now states that I have "No Annual Commitment". My guess is that the swap is a contract that calls for a no commit and as in all DTV contracts the previous contract is voided by any new activity.


----------



## Richierich

I just received and installed my FREE AM21 yesterday and it works great!!!

I get alot less rainfade on my OTA antenna than my Directv Dish so when it is raining hard and I am watching a Directv Channel which I lose because of rainfade I switch over to the OTA version of the same channel and I am now watching that channel again.


----------



## bodosom

I finally called and scheduled my upgrade. Since I had three active HR10s they insisted that I had to get three replacement units. After I was scheduled I called the installer (Halsted) and asked about a pole mount. The CSR said they couldn't do that but based on other information I put a new 2" pole in anyway. When the installer arrived he was more than happy to use the pole. He also told me that they carry 1 5/8 to 2 inch converters for people with old pole mounts. At the time I didn't know about the various HR2X models (except that I wouldn't be getting an HR20) so when I got one HR22 and two HR21s I didn't think to ask the guy if he had another HR22 on the truck. The day after the install I called DTV and had them deact the third box and got an AM21 (which their system "knew" was free). Since the installer didn't know about the second receiver remote code I had to struggle a bit (he used the front-panel exclusively) to get things going with my remote.


----------



## GA_SteelersFan

I did a swap of my one HR10-250 to go with my "old" hr20-700 and received an HR22-100. Love the large drive! I also received it within two days of ordering it when I was told 3 - 5, I was quite happy.


----------



## Richierich

I love my 1 TB drive that I have in each of my HR21-700s but can't wait to buy 3 2 TB drives when they come out for my 2 HR21s & my HR20-700. Can't have too much space.


----------



## newsposter

mobouser said:


> Just got my HR21-100 today and ordered the AM21(free) for it. I had a year left on my commit but just checked my setup page and it now states that I have "No Annual Commitment". My guess is that the swap is a contract that calls for a no commit and as in all DTV contracts the previous contract is voided by any new activity.


wow i never knew DTV put commitments on their web pages. has anyone else seen their commit date online?


----------



## Jhon69

newsposter said:


> wow i never knew DTV put commitments on their web pages. has anyone else seen their commit date online?


Yes I have seen it on mine before.


----------



## newsposter

Jhon69 said:


> Yes I have seen it on mine before.


can you remember the exact screen i have to navigate to? just checked my account and it's nowhere to be foun


----------



## randyk47

I did the swap on my H10. They initially sent me an H21. I called and said I had asked for, and was told I'd get, a receiver with OTA capability. They had me send back the H21 and about two days later I got an HR20. Called again just to make sure there wasn't some screw up since I didn't ask for or need another DVR. It was a mistake but since I already had DVR service, so no increase, they asked if I'd just keep the HR20. No problem here so that's what I've done. By the way, from day one dealing with DirecTV on the swap out of my owned H10 it's always been a voluntary upgrade and, according to DirecTV, restarted my two-year commitment.


----------



## claimjumper

What do I have to do to get D* to swap all HR10-250 on my account for free? Or will they only do one?

Can we get this done without a commitment? I dont have one now and dont want one. I was told 2 months ago that I could get 1 free without any commitment.

Also, should I just wait until HR23 are shipping for awhile before I swap so chances are better at getting them instead.

(Maybe I should wait until the DirecTVTivos ship? hehe)


----------



## Richierich

I am waiting to SWAP out my HR10-250 for the HR23-700 when they become available in my area. My installer says he does not have it in yet but should be getting it soon.

They have already set it up in my account so I can get one FREE without a new two year committment. In fact he was going to have it drop shipped to me but I told him I wanted the installer to bring it to ensure that it was an HR23-700.

When the New MPEG-4 Directivo comes out late next year or early 2010 I will get it at that time.


----------



## harsh

They seem to be willing to do all units once. Whether or not you need a new dish and switchgear seems to play into whether you get it without a 24 month commitment. If you've swapped one already, you should be good to go without additional frustration.

Your chances of getting an HR23 are pretty slim. In fact, the chances of getting an unused HD DVR are not certain.

The only way to find out what they are offering _you_ is to call _them_.


----------



## Richierich

I have talked to my installer and if I request an HR23-700 and he had one he said he will put it on the truck for delivery and installation. If he doesn't have it obviously I won't get it so I call him every other week and ask him if he has it in stock.


----------



## JohnDG

Any updates on the latest offerings?

jdg


----------



## Jhon69

newsposter said:


> can you remember the exact screen i have to navigate to? just checked my account and it's nowhere to be foun


It doesn't show anymore on the website,need to contact DirecTV and ask.


----------



## phox_mulder

My HR10-250 is on it's last legs.
A lot of pixelization when watching recorded content, is making groaning noises all the time.
Replaced the fan, twice, replaced the power supply just to see if it helped any, nope.

Called today to see if I qualified for the "Free HD Swap" to replace it.
He asked if I said "Legacy", I answered yes (even though I hadn't used that magic word)

He asked if I wanted the HR20 (yes, he said HR20) drop shipped, or if I needed professional installation.
Drop Ship Please- he said no problem, should be there in 2-5 days.

Told him I also needed an AM-21 since my HR10 is able to record OTA content and the HR?? won't be.
He answered with "The BBC's will be in the box".
I again said AM-21 so I can record from antenna as well as DirecTV, again he said "The BBC's will be in the box, if they aren't call us back and we'll send you some".
Gave up at that point and said OK.

After the free HD DVR was confirmed I asked what kind of deal can I get on another HD DVR to replace my R10.

He initially said $299 but he'd see if he could make the $99 deal work on his computer.

After a long silence, he came back and said yes, $99 bucks for another HR20(?) but I'd need to commit to another 24 months.

Figured why not.

He said it would be drop shipped as well and should be on my doorstep in 2-5 days.

After shipping and tax, I get 2 HR20's (?) with BBC's and maybe an AM21 all for $130.

If the AM21 doesn't show up, I'll be calling back to get a free one.
Unless of course, the two DVR's are indeed HR20's.


phox


----------



## ub1934

* Still have one HR10-250 active but use it for SD only ( no HD in the bedroom) ,will keep it till the DTivo MPEG 4 comes out that way i do not have to give up my " Lifetime Tivo Service Plan " :grin:*


----------



## Syzygy

I still have an HR10-250 active, and I use it for HD -- both 7 local OTA channels and 6 or so D* channels. It also comes in handy when I want a more friendly search mechanism, or one that can see the full 11 days ahead. (And the HR10 can look back a little as well.)

It's still going strong; no problems. Knock on wood.


----------



## dishrich

ub1934 said:


> Still have one HR10-250 active but use it for SD only ( no HD in the bedroom) ,will keep it till the DTivo MPEG 4 comes out that way i do not have to give up my " Lifetime Tivo Service Plan "


You DO realize that you DON'T have to give up lifetime even if you get rid of ALL Tivo's on your account - the lifetime is NOT tied to your Tivo's any longer; it's tied to your D* account & has NO bearing on having Tivo's any longer, as long as you have at least 1 D* DVR on your account. It's been this way since D* stopped offering lifetime any longer...


----------



## rschimka

I've been lurking for awhile and reading the forums for awhile, and decided to post and get some feedback for my situation.

I want to do some DirecTV HD Upgrades. We've been D* customers for 15 years, had all the channels at one point, and now pay about $85 per month. I've received several letters and emails over the past few months about the Free HD Swap. 

Here's some info about what we have:

* We have 4 D* receivers, 2 SD Sony and 2 HD Samsung 360.
* We have two HD TV sets, but will be upgrading a dead RPTV to an HDTV set within the next few weeks/months.
* We also have 4 ReplayTV DVRs, one on each D* receiver. They still work, and are being used.
* One TV currently has two receivers and ReplayTVs.

What I'd like to do is end up with 3 D* HD DVRs, one for each TV. This would include retiring the ReplayTVs, upgrading our HD dish, upgrade the two Samsung 360s to HD DVRs, maintain OTA if possible since I can receive LA signals here is San Diego, retire 1 SD Sony receiver, and upgrade 1 Sony SD receiver to another HD DVR for the new TV purchase.

It sppears D* will upgrade our two Samsung receivers for free, but the DVRs will cost. I called today and had a short conversation with a CSR I couldn't understand very well. He offered 1 HD DVR for $99, but said the other would be $199.

Since it doesn't appear that I'll be able to upgrade to the D* HD DVRs for free, I'd like to sell the equipment I have now and recoup some of that cost...Any issues with retaining my own equipment?

Does anyone have any advice or direction about the path I should take and how I should handle this with DirecTV? Any model # recommendations to shoot for?

Thanks very much, Randy


----------



## tcusta00

rschimka said:


> I've been lurking for awhile and reading the forums for awhile, and decided to post and get some feedback for my situation.
> 
> I want to do some DirecTV HD Upgrades. We've been D* customers for 15 years, had all the channels at one point, and now pay about $85 per month. I've received several letters and emails over the past few months about the Free HD Swap.
> 
> Here's some info about what we have:
> 
> * We have 4 D* receivers, 2 SD Sony and 2 HD Samsung 360.
> * We have two HD TV sets, but will be upgrading a dead RPTV to an HDTV set within the next few weeks/months.
> * We also have 4 ReplayTV DVRs, one on each D* receiver. They still work, and are being used.
> * One TV currently has two receivers and ReplayTVs.
> 
> What I'd like to do is end up with 3 D* HD DVRs, one for each TV. This would include retiring the ReplayTVs, upgrading our HD dish, upgrade the two Samsung 360s to HD DVRs, maintain OTA if possible since I can receive LA signals here is San Diego, retire 1 SD Sony receiver, and upgrade 1 Sony SD receiver to another HD DVR for the new TV purchase.
> 
> It sppears D* will upgrade our two Samsung receivers for free, but the DVRs will cost. I called today and had a short conversation with a CSR I couldn't understand very well. He offered 1 HD DVR for $99, but said the other would be $199.
> 
> Since it doesn't appear that I'll be able to upgrade to the D* HD DVRs for free, I'd like to sell the equipment I have now and recoup some of that cost...Any issues with retaining my own equipment?
> 
> Does anyone have any advice or direction about the path I should take and how I should handle this with DirecTV? Any model # recommendations to shoot for?
> 
> Thanks very much, Randy


:welcome_s to the forums, Randy!

To answer your questions:

Yes, you can sell all of your owned equipment, which all of yours is. Be sure if you use eBay to not advertise the access cards as included (even if they are) as DirecTV is having eBay pull those auctions.

Best HD DVRs in order, basically based on size of hard drives:

HR23
HR22
HR21/HR20 (has OTA tuners built in but the three above will get OTA with the AM21 add on for $50 or free, depending on the CSR)

Good luck!


----------



## phox_mulder

Follow up to my upgrade post.

Got the DVR's.

One was indeed an HR20, HR20-100S to be exact.
It has a MFG date of 4/25/2007 and came in a plain brown box with a sticker that said HR20-100C-R.
It had almost nothing in the box but a remote, power cord and access card.
No BBC's, no AV cables, no HDMI cable, no phone cord.

The other was a HR22-100, in a new box with all the stuff new DVR's are supposed to come with, including BBC's.


Got the HR22 installed and activated, retired the old R10.

Waiting an answer to another post regarding the BBC's to get the HR20 installed and retire the HR10-250.


phox


----------



## Richierich

When you get a replacement DVR they figure that you only need the DVR and the Remote because you got the other things when you got the original unit so why send more cables, etc. They indeed should have sent you the BBCs though since your HR10-250 wouldn't have had them when you bought it because they didn't require them.


----------



## ub1934

dishrich said:


> You DO realize that you DON'T have to give up lifetime even if you get rid of ALL Tivo's on your account - the lifetime is NOT tied to your Tivo's any longer; it's tied to your D* account & has NO bearing on having Tivo's any longer, as long as you have at least 1 D* DVR on your account. It's been this way since D* stopped offering lifetime any longer...


* OK , forgot that but still do not want to give up my " DLB " receiver *


----------



## dishrich

ub1934 said:


> * OK , forgot that but still do not want to give up my " DLB " receiver *


OK, well then do what I did - just add on an MPEG4 HD DVR to tie you over until (whenever) the HD D* Tivo's come out, then you'll have the best of both worlds & you'll STILL get to keep your lifetime...


----------



## Richierich

I didn't give up either one of my 2 HR10-250s but just replaced them and use them as backup HD OTA DVRs. I will then swap them out for the NEW MPEG-4 DIRECTIVO BOX when it comes out probably in First Quarter 2010!!!


----------



## dbooth

i though it was 2nd Q 09'????


----------



## Tom Robertson

The original announcements projected the units available later this year, but the latest investor commentaries seemed to look more like next year. Nothing has been "officially" confirmed, but CEO commentary at investor's conferences are usually good indicators (even of bad signs.) Sorry.

Happy "Answer Your Cat's Question Day"!
Tom


----------



## Richierich

It has been delayed and most people I know familiar with it and the way Directv and TIVO have worked together in the past are saying First Quarter 2010 to be realistic.


----------



## Jhon69

richierich said:


> It has been delayed and most people I know familiar with it and the way Directv and TIVO have worked together in the past are saying First Quarter 2010 to be realistic.


Hmmm....CES 2010?.Could be.


----------



## litzdog911

Jhon69 said:


> Hmmm....CES 2010?.Could be.


Well, we can dream.


----------



## rrawsonran

Just got off the phone with nice lady in Dtv florida and said no go. The accounts show her if something is swappable and she said I dont qaulify.


----------



## litzdog911

rrawsonran said:


> Just got off the phone with nice lady in Dtv florida and said no go. The accounts show her if something is swappable and she said I dont qaulify.


Welcome to DBSTalk!

Perhaps you don't qualify. There can be several reasons, including that you've already upgraded to other HD Receivers or DVRs.

What equipment do you have now?

Sometimes just calling back again can get you different (better?) answer.


----------



## rrawsonran

thanks for the welcome mat.
I have 2-hr10-250s purchased off Ebay last year.
another 2-HR 21-200s purchased from Costco
2 slimline 5 dishes, one for camping in the desert.
2 slimline 5 SWM dishes, one for a seperate Bar (cooking Area) 
One for a pool house.
I have the HR 10 - 250s hooked up to the SWMs I just picked an Oval setting on setup and they work.


----------



## litzdog911

rrawsonran said:


> thanks for the welcome mat.
> I have 2-hr10-250s purchased off Ebay last year.
> another 2-HR 21-200s purchased from Costco
> 2 slimline 5 dishes, one for camping in the desert.
> 2 slimline 5 SWM dishes, one for a seperate Bar (cooking Area)
> One for a pool house.
> I have the HR 10 - 250s hooked up to the SWMs I just picked an Oval setting on setup and they work.


You don't qualify because you already have HD DVRs and the necessary dish equipment. Of course, it never hurts to call again and sweettalk the support rep.


----------



## RAD

They might have also seen the HR10-250's were activated after they HR2X's were out and available, or maybe the prior owner got HR2X upgrades on the HR10's already and DirecTV doesn't want to get double dipped on them.


----------



## harsh

rrawsonran said:


> I have the HR 10 - 250s hooked up to the SWMs I just picked an Oval setting on setup and they work.


Are you absolutely sure you have HR10-250s plugged into an SWMLine dish? The HR10-250 will work on the legacy ports of a standalone SWM switch but I've not heard of one working on an SWM port.


----------

